#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Как мы понимаем Дзен. Дзен Самурая

## Demen

Традиции Дзен.....Как Мы их понимаем?



...И веткой Счастья, 
И Цветком Любви 
Украшен Древа Жизни ствол... 
Мечтай о Счастье и Любви и Ты, 
Но помни 
Корень Древа - Долг...... 

"Дзен" – это путь к вспышке постижения и сопереживания, вне времени, вне ограничений индивидуального сознания. Представте розу. Вот она растет на цветочной клумбе, вместе с остальными цветами, может выделяться на их фоне, может теряться. Но с какой бы стороны мы на нее бы не смотрели – это растение. Куст с цветами и с колючими, шипастыми стеблями. Теперь представим розу как нечто космическое, сюрреалистическое, кубическо-многомерное, на уровне картин Ван-Гога, Пикассо, или на уровне размышлений о вселенной, вечной или бесконечной. Пусть в твоем сознании этот цветок предстанет состоящим из множества галактик, пылевых скоплений, или хотя бы на уровне северного сияния. Давайте, попробуем представим…..Представили? Дальше – а вот теперь представим, что ты просыпаешься рано-рано утром, подходишь к окну, отдергиваешь штору и смотришь. Пусть за окном туман, который постепенно начинает рассеваться. Появляются смутные контуры предметов, очертания деревьев от сплошных, темных расплывчатых и бесформенных превращаются отдельные. Постепенно пробивается солнце, становиться виден край горизонта, где виднеются очертания горных вершин. Ты не торопясь, выходишь из дома, идешь в сторону гор. Путь твой долог и труден. 

На пути встали высокие дикие травы, 
Стремнины и горы, дороги не видно конца, 
Силы и дух уже на исходе, а поиски все же бесплодны, 
Лишь среди шелеста трав слышится пенье цикад (из Энциклопедии Дзен. Вон-Кью-Кит).

И вот, среди снегов и льда, поднявшись на высокую, отвесную скалю, склоны которой покрыты причудливо изогнутыми сосенками, ветки которых покрыты клочками изморози с пробивающимися зелеными хвоинками, на самой вершине, ты видишь отполированный черный камень, на котором в небольшой выемке, заполненной водой плавает белый бутон розы. 
Но это не все. 
Ты идешь назад. 

А к истокам возврат, как похоже, уже ничто не сулит. 
Все спокойно внутри по дороге назад, будто слеп ты и глух. 
В храме природы ничто не волнует твой взгляд. Ты устал. 
Неожиданно вдруг зажурчала вода и цветы заалели. 
Слышится нежный шелест листьев бамбука (из Энциклопедии Дзен. Вон-Кью-Кит). 

Дзен самурая - пройдя благородно и честно свой жизненный путь Сужения, постигая совершенство и соединяя духовную практику с физической, отбыв свой срок в Бардо (та, серая сторона) и заслужив нирвану, отказаться от нее и в новом перерождении вернуться снова в колесо Сансары, что бы продолжить путь, неся благие знания новым ученикам и испытывая ту тяжесть, что несут они вдвойне. 
ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. 

Надеюсь, что мое понятие Дзен нельзя будет отнести к "Вульгарному".

Всем успехов. Жду обсуждения.

----------


## Пема Чораб

Разве претензия на эстетство не может быть вульгарностью?

Прошу прощения за реплику.  Дзен самурая недавно упоминался на форуме в контексте учения Кастанеды.

Пы.Сы. Прич чём тут ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ?

Пы.Пы.Сы. Мне больше нравится дзен бородатого варвара: сиди себе, смотри стену, никакой романтики, никакого воображения.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Плакалъ

----------


## Дина

:О-) Ой, дзеннн!!! Обожжжаю!!!

(подпрыгивая от восторга  :Smilie: : ) И я, и я тоже хочу предложить вам немножко дзену:

"Добрая бабушка угощает вареньем внуков,
    Учитель ругает учеников.
    Один внук узнал рецепт варенья 
                        и бахвалится этим.
    Ох уж эти дети..."

"Шива сверкает на иконе,
    Гуру важно восседает на троне,
    Просветленная мирянка видит чудеса 
            и пятицветное сияние от очков на носу.
    Не их ли она потеряла?"

"Монах сразу понял в чем суть. Вот она:
    У чайника - природа Пустоты.
    У изюма - природа Блаженства.
    Лишь искусный йогин может их объединить.
    Над горой взошло солнце,
    Похоже, оно ни о чем таком не знает."

"Бескрайний Свет заливает Вселенную!
    Великая Пустота внутри - 
            Очень важный момент!
    Гуру настойчиво трясет за плечо:
    - Проснись, ты храпишь."

Из книги "Раса - вкус недвойственности" просветленный мастер Свами Вишну Дэв. Полный текст:
http://www.advayta.org/uchenie/books/bezumnaya_mudrost/
Приятного чтения!  :Smilie: 

> ...и заслужив нирвану, отказаться от нее...

Благородно-то как! Только чтобы отказаться, сперва нужно все-таки заслужить. А то некоторые про это забывают. Им лишь бы знания нести. (!)

> Надеюсь, что мое понятие Дзен нельзя будет отнести к "Вульгарному".

Ни-ни! Скорее, к эстетскому!

> Да пребудет с Вами Белая Дорога

Без Белой Дороги нам просто никак...

----------


## Ersh

Козьма Прутков  



БЕЗВЫХОДНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
    г. Аполлону Григорьеву,
по поводу статей его в "Москвитянине"
         1850-х годов*

Толпой огромною стеснилися в мой ум
Разнообразные, удачные сюжеты,
С завязкой сложною, с анализом души
И с патетичною, загадочной развязкой.
Я думал в "мировой поэме" их развить,
В большом, посредственном иль в маленьком масштабе.
И уж составил план. И, к миросозерцанью
Высокому свой ум стараясь приучить,
Без задней мысли, я к простому пониманью
Обыденных основ стремился всей душой.
Но, верный новому в словесности ученью,
Другим последуя, я навсегда отверг:
И личности протест, и разочарованье,
Теперь дешевое, и модный наш дендизм,
И без основ борьбу, страданья без исхода,
И антипатии болезненной причуды!
А чтоб не впасть в абсурд, изнал экстравагантность...
Очистив главную творения идею
От ей несвойственных и пошлых положений,
Уж разменявшихся на мелочь в наше время,
Я отстранил и фальшь и даже форсировку
И долго изучал без устали, с упорством
Свое, в изгибах разных, внутреннее "Я".
Затем, в канву избравши фабулу простую,
Я взгляд установил, чтоб мертвой копировкой
Явлений жизненных действительности грустной
Наносный не внести в поэму элемент.
И, технике пустой не слишком предаваясь,
Я тщился разъяснить творения процесс
И "слово новое" сказать в своем созданье!..
С задатком опытной практичности житейской,
С запасом творческих и правильных начал,
С избытком сил души и выстраданных чувств,
На данные свои взирая объективно,
Задумал типы я и идеал создал;
Изгнал все частное и индивидуальность;
И очертил свой путь, и лица обобщил;
И прямо, кажется, к предмету я отнесся;
И, поэтичнее его развить хотев,
Характеры свои зараней обусловил;
Но разложенья вдруг нечаянный момент
Настиг мой славный план, и я вотще стараюсь
Хоть точку в сей беде исходную найти!

----------


## Demen

Не знаю, насколько близок Кастаньеда к самураям, хотя музыка "Брухо" мне очень понравилась.....

Дзен Пути Самурая 

Словами, делами 
Привычно играя, 
Забыли мы с вами 
Про Путь Самурая, 
Про то, что нам надо успеть 

Возделать свой сад, 
Прорастить свое семя, 
Пока не шепнет уходящее время, 
Что близок финал 
В нами сыгранной теме 
И скоро последует смерть. 

И чтоб не метаться, 
Почуяв кончину, 
В себе истребляя 
Начало мужчины 
Визгливой бессвязностью слов – 
Придем к завершенью 
Всех наших починов, 
Оспорив привычной 
Судьбы величины, 
Дойдя до основы основ. 

И будет не страшно, 
И будет не грустно, 
Ведь так умирать – 
Это тоже искусство, 
Почет для любого бойца: 
Чтоб с первого шага, 
Достойно и просто 
Идти, не скрывая 
Ни сердца, ни роста, 
И так и пройти до конца.

Самурай стремится к истине. Все, что делает самурай - это формы этого стремления. Не помню у кого я недавно прочитал такую фразу: "Духовность - это стремление к истине"... но это - или Гессе, или Кьеркегор, или Ницше. 
Когда человек стремится к истине, очень важную роль играет такое понятие, как "правильно" или "неправильно". Почему? Потому что на этом пути внешние системы критериев, внешние системы координат отпадают одна за другой, человеку, стремящемуся к истине, не на что опираться, кроме как на выработанные самостоятельно критерии. Это и называется "правильно" или "неправильно". Эти критерии могут совпадать или не совпадать с имеющимися в мире критериями. Но - важно! - любой имеющийся в мире критерий принимается (или не принимается) осознанно! То есть переплавляется и становится своим собственным критерием. И еще важно. Комбинация этих критериев (узор, рисунок, паттерн, система) - является всегда уникальной. 
Чем дальше человек продвигается, тем все больше он вынужден опираться на внутреннюю систему ценностей, тем все меньшей становится важность внешних систем критериев. "Хилое" "правильно-неправильно" все больше становится его единственной опорой. Это и называется - опираться на пустоту. 
Самураи. Стремление к истине. Поступки самурая, как форма стремления к истине. "Правильно-неправильно" самураев опирается на кодекс самурая, принимаемый каждым самураем, как его личный узор "правильно-неправильно". И все. 
Самурай делает правильно и не делает неправильно. Величина правильно или неправильно не имеет значения. Самурай правильно разговаривает со старшими, самурай правильно разговаривает с младшими, самурай правильно разливает чай, самурай правильно учится, самурай правильно умирает. 
Только когда возникает "правильно-неправильно" - возникает настоящая ответственность за свои поступки. Ответственность, подразумевающая "идти до конца" независимо ни от чего... независимо от, например, перемены курса всей шайки... 
Ответственность, подразумевающая ответственность за все - за все! - следствия-последствия своего поступка. Только опираясь на пустоту можно выдержать прямое попадание фугасного снаряда.

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Козьма Прутков  
> 
> 
> 
> БЕЗВЫХОДНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
>     г. Аполлону Григорьеву,
> по поводу статей его в "Москвитянине"
>          1850-х годов*
> ...


Мне очень понравилось....Очень поучительно...Спасибо за хоть и маленькую, но искру Познания....

----------


## Борис

Сострадание, бодхичитта. Стремление принести благо всем ЖС. Без этой буддийской установки дзэн - уже не дзэн, а так, медиташка для психотерапии или чтоб порубать врагов  :Smilie: .

*Пема Чораб*
//Мне больше нравится дзен бородатого варвара: сиди себе, смотри стену, никакой романтики, никакого воображения.//

Точно.

----------


## Пема Чораб

Козьма Прутков, чжан 98:

"Многие люди подобны колбасам: чем их начинят, то и носят в себе."

чжан 22:

"Если у тебя есть фонтан, заткни его; дай отдохнуть и фонтану."

----------


## OOO

> Пы.Пы.Сы. Мне больше нравится дзен бородатого варвара: сиди себе, смотри стену, никакой романтики, никакого воображения.


Дзен на диване ещё круче...)))

----------


## Пема Чораб

Дзен в гробу.

----------


## Demen

Состояние, описанное Масу Хирату во время медитации в схватке на двуручных мечах....... 


......В тишине проступает необъятность, нестесненность и свежесть сознания, будто бы опьянного струями благодатного дождя при виде согласия тела и природы, расцветает всеми цветами радуги золотой дождь, и все наполняется совершенным покоем, полная Луна на небе, вся огромная Земля открыта простору и свету, ум и тело чисты и свободны, золотой дождь все ослипительней..... в полной тишине все до конца проявляется перед взором, окутанным мягкой белизной, будто глаза приходится открывать в пелене облаков....оглядываясь на тело, замечаешь, что его нет, а все воокруг - чистая мягкая белизна, внутреннее и внешнее стало прозрачным.....


Порубить Врага????...Если Враг достоин, он должен ьыть порублен красиво.....

----------


## Demen

Дзен Практики Смерти 


Встать рано утром, когда новорожденное красное солнце, еще не касавшееся в этот день своими лучами Земли, едва выглянет из-за края огромного океана. 

Чисто-чисто вымыться, тщательно расчесать и уложить ровно посередине бритой макушки самурайскую косичку. 

Ничего не есть и не пить, потому что с земным покончено, а задний проход заткнуть комком ваты - чтобы в последний миг, когда воля уже не властвует над телом, не омрачить конфузом совершенство происходящего. 

Одеться в парадное кимоно без гербов. Цвет - белый, в крайнем случае, светло-желтый или бледно-голубой. 

Сесть к лаковому столику и написать прощальное трехстишье. Можно и чернилами, но лучше собственной кровью - достаточно слегка чиркнуть кинжалом по запястью. Алое на белом - вот 
цвета нынешнего дня, самого торжественного дня жизни. Стихотворение не должно быть 
поэтическим шедевром, сегодня не до тщеславия. Что-нибудь простое, спокойное и мужественное, без аффектации: 

Жизнь - 
Всего лишь сон, 
Увиденный во сне. 

Теперь всё, пора идти. 

МЕСТО. Не там, где живут, едят и спят. Лучше всего во дворе буддийского храма. Хорошо и в саду. 
На земле - соломенные циновки, покрытые белой материей. Сверху алая подстилка, чтобы кровь, растекаясь, не рисовала яркие произвольные узоры, не отвлекала наблюдателей от лицезрения 
великого таинства. Над головой навес из белой ткани. Белое - это Смерть. 

НАБЛЮДАТЕЛИ. Никаких родственников - они остались за Чертой. Никаких посторонних, потому что кичиться своим мужеством перед зеваками вульгарно. Только официальные свидетели, знатоки 
церемониала. Только представитель Власти. И еще кайсякунин, секундант, близкий друг, хорошо владеющий своими чувствами и мечом. 

ОРУДИЕ. У самурая два меча, длинный и короткий, Длинный сегодня не понадобится. Короткий, вакидзаси, острее толедской и дамасской стали. Рисовая бумага, падая на лезвие, распадается 
пополам. Длинная рукоятка, небольшая круглая или прямоугольная гарда, клинок длиной в один сяку (30 сантиметров). На зеркальном клинке волнистый узор от закаливания. 

ДЕЙСТВИЕ. Если хочется, можно сказать прощальные слова. Можно и промолчать. Свидетель подаст поднос, на нем острием вперед вакидзаси. Взять обеими руками, бережно поднести ко лбу и 
поклониться. За рукоятку не браться, обернуть сталь белой тканью или плотной бумагой, оставить обнаженным лишь самый кончик. Спустить кимоно ниже пояса, рукава подвязать под коленями. 
Это важно, потому что падать навзничь неприлично, тело должно завалиться вперед, ничком. 
Приспустить набедренную повязку пониже, размять напрягшиеся мышцы живота. До сего момента властвовал канон, но теперь есть выбор, потому что одобренных способов множество. 
Классический: вонзить кинжал в левую нижнюю часть живота, довести разрез до правого бока, там повернуть клинок острой стороной кверху и вынуть, немного полоснув в направлении ребер. 
Можно крест-накрест. Но не возбраняется и проявить фантазию - например, взять и вырезать посреди живота хиномару, национальный флаг. Только нужно правильно рассчитать, чтобы хватило 
сил вытянуть руки с высвобожденным кинжалом и наклониться вперед. Больше ничего не требуется, всё сделано безукоризненно. Секундант, стоящий чуть позади с длинным мечом наготове, отсечет 
голову одним красивым ударом. Хорошо бы, чтобы она не покатилась по земле, а повисла на лоскуте коже, но это требует особого мастерства. 

Женщине, конечно, проще. Сесть, вонзить кинжал в горло и грациозно, увядшим цветком, 
склониться набок.

----------


## Lara

Когда затыкается самурай, начинается белая дорога. И не важно  где - перед стеной или на диване.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

В какой руке дзен-самурай должен держать вилку, если правой рукой дзен-самурай держит котлету?

----------


## Ersh

И часто Вы так практикуете, Demen?

----------


## Толя

>И часто Вы так практикуете, Demen?

Я лежал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Samadhi Undercover_ 
> *В какой руке дзен-самурай должен держать вилку, если правой рукой дзен-самурай держит котлету?*


Но ведь Самурай ест палочками. И для Самураев не готовят рубленного мяса....Но если призадуматься, то лучше отбросить вилку и двумя руками разломить котлету, и откусывать от каждого кусочка, в каждой руке.....

Прекрасный получился Коан

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *И часто Вы так практикуете, Demen?*


Я каждое утро прохожу этот кусочек Пути.....Исход поединка поэтому для меня не важен....

И это помогает увидеть Дорогу в.....

......В Смдэ-но Яма, в "горы, ведущие к смерти", по горной тропе, по которой умерший Самурай уходит в далекие горы, а потом попадает на Реку Тройной Пререправы. Праведные проходят ее по мосту, те , у кого легкие провинности - вброд. Потерявший честь и ушедший от Хара-кири - тонут в пучинах..... 

Как трагично и благородно.... 

Ониксом выстлана тропа, 
Белые цапли в троснике 
пронзительным криком 
в тумане меня проважают.....

----------


## Ersh

///Я каждое утро прохожу этот кусочек Пути.....///
По кусочку отрезаете? Или как?

----------


## Буль

Следует понимать что представленный здесь ритуал харакири - это художественное произведение Юкио Мисимы, а не дзэнская практика

----------


## OOO

Дзен это  меч самурая каждое мгновение рассекающий вас на двое!

----------


## Lara

...а может, вилка, каждое мгновение проделывающая в вас четыре дырки!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

А может, лучше подушка для медитации, ежемгновенно оставляющая на задней точке следы?  :Wink: 

//Порубить Врага????...Если Враг достоин, он должен ьыть порублен красиво.....//

Кто Ваш враг?

----------


## Шуня

а зачем самураи таким образом уходят, какая у них мотивация? вообще стремно взять так себя и почикать...

----------


## Ersh

2 Шуня
Вообще-то самураи таким образом уходили, когда в чем-нибудь крупном облажались перед господином. Вероятно, лажали они направо и налево, если из этого целая литературная традиция выросла. Чуть что не так - ну там перейдут не ту границу у реки, или там наговорят лишнего после сакэ - наутро получает самурай письмецо от господина, садится на циновку, пишет предсмертное хокку, сзади товарищ стоит с катаной наготове. 
Самурай вонзал себе специальный нож в живот, и наискосок его вспарывал. Товарищ не мешкая отрубал ему голову - чтоб не мучался. Это считалось жутко красиво и благородно.
Писатель Юкио Мисима, столь впечатливший нашего друга Demen-a - такой японский Лимонов - очень переживал за утрату Японией древнего самурайского духа, и даже решил устроить государстенный переворот. 25 ноября 1970 года захватил японский генштаб, стал призывать японскую армию "умереть ради императора".
Когда он понял, что его призыв никем не услышан - покончил жизнь харакири. Вместе с ним таким же образом ушло семь его последователей.
Конечно, красиво все это - белое кимоно, красная кровь, сакура опять какая-нибудь рядом непременно же... Особенно, когда каждый день ходишь на негероическую работу, имеешь семью в несколько ртов, и маленькую самурайскую зарплату. Вырабатывается этакий стоицизм. А также хочется видеть во всем этом высокий смысл. Живу я скучно - зато как красиво могу умереть!
Однако имеет ли смысл строить свою жизнь по литературным произведениям - пусть даже самым благородным? Ведь вся эта самурайская традиция - не что иное, как особая форма вассальных взаимоотношений, построенная на страхе "потерять лицо" перед господином. Вся эта красивая история - не что иное, как пренебрежение собственным драгоценным рождением, которое можно потратить на игры в самураев, а можно - на практику истинного дзен на благо всех живых существ. Тогда жизнь будет наполненна настоящим, живительным смыслом. Жалко, только времени на интересные книги остается все меньше и меньше  :Wink:

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бао_ 
> *Следует понимать что представленный здесь ритуал харакири - это художественное произведение Юкио Мисимы, а не дзэнская практика*


Возможно так...Но мне кажеться, где есть Красота, Честь и Достоинство, там всегда присутствует Дзен....

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///Я каждое утро прохожу этот кусочек Пути.....///
> По кусочку отрезаете? Или как?*


Стараюсь растянуть удовольствие созерцания Пути...

Сегодня у нас яркий Солнечный День....

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *А может, лучше подушка для медитации, ежемгновенно оставляющая на задней точке следы? 
> 
> //Порубить Врага????...Если Враг достоин, он должен ьыть порублен красиво.....//
> 
> Кто Ваш враг?*



В первую очередь - я сам....Когда мне приходиться нарушать те Заповеди, что даны нам Буддами и Бодхисатвами.....Я признаюсь честно - мне всегда в этом случае стыдно за себя....

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от OOO_ 
> *Дзен это  меч самурая каждое мгновение рассекающий вас на двое!*


Спасибо, Уважаемый ООО....Я впервые слышу такое определение....Мне оно очень понравилось.....

----------


## Борис

ЗдОрово, Лёш, ты про Мисиму!  :Smilie:  Особенно в точку, ИМХО - "японский Лимонов"  :Smilie: 

Прошу простить за оффтопик...

----------


## Ersh

///Стараюсь растянуть удовольствие созерцания Пути...///

Созерцание Пути? Очень интересно... И что Вы там видите? Может не тянуть, а пойти Путем? Как Вы это себе представляете, кстати?

//Возможно так...Но мне кажеться, где есть Красота, Честь и Достоинство, там всегда присутствует Дзен....///

Разве Дзен находится в каком-то особенном месте?

----------


## Банзай

> В какой руке дзен-самурай должен держать вилку, если правой рукой дзен-самурай держит котлету?


--------------------------------------------------------
Нам-татарам все равно, что вилка, что ложка, а лучше руками - больший кусок ухватишь.

Писатель Юкио Мисима, столь впечатливший нашего друга Demen-a - такой японский Лимонов - очень переживал за утрату Японией древнего самурайского духа, и даже решил устроить государстенный переворот. 25 ноября 1970 года захватил японский генштаб, стал призывать японскую армию "умереть ради императора".
--------------------------------------------------------------
Что ж, очевидно, приличный человек.

----------


## Арджава

Самураи, насколько я знаком с этим, действительно люди достойные почитания! Потому что они смогли "победить себя" - а это потрясающе! Когда человек побеждает свою слабость или привязанность к чему либо - он растет глубже и выше!
я тут думал на эту тему и пришел к выводу, что "отцом" самурайства или самурайского дзена был приемник ДаМо - который отрубил себе руку и был готов отрубить голову.
Ерш!
////Чуть что не так - ну там перейдут не ту границу у реки, или там наговорят лишнего после сакэ - наутро получает самурай письмецо от господина, садится на циновку, пишет предсмертное хокку, сзади товарищ стоит с катаной наготове./////
Я думаю, что за эти провинности, как перейти границу не там, или чего то там наговорить за стопкой, самурая, который не раз спасал своего господина и который был искусным войном - не стали бы призывать к хара-кири...Хара-кири применялось только в исключительных случаях, в очень тяжелых, где смыть позор можно только героической смертью...

/////Самурай вонзал себе специальный нож в живот, и наискосок его вспарывал. Товарищ не мешкая отрубал ему голову - чтоб не мучался. Это считалось жутко красиво и благородно.////
Хочу отметить, что на этот ритуал посторонних не допускали! Поэтому речи о красоте и благородстве идти не может.

////Конечно, красиво все это - белое кимоно, красная кровь, сакура опять какая-нибудь рядом непременно же... Особенно, когда каждый день ходишь на негероическую работу, имеешь семью в несколько ртов, и маленькую самурайскую зарплату. ////

Вы явно не знакомы с кодексом Бусидо, это так?

////Вырабатывается этакий стоицизм. А также хочется видеть во всем этом высокий смысл. Живу я скучно - зато как красиво могу умереть!////

Самурай никогда не скучает! Ему просто некогда! Он не пролеживает на диване, весь день он упражняется в боевых искусствах или изучает старинные тексты! Я даже скажу, что жизнь самурая лишена скуки вообще!

////Однако имеет ли смысл строить свою жизнь по литературным произведениям - пусть даже самым благородным? ///
Каждый что то читает  :Smilie: 

////Ведь вся эта самурайская традиция - не что иное, как особая форма вассальных взаимоотношений, построенная на страхе "потерять лицо" перед господином. ////
Не могу с Вами согласиться! Вы явно не изучали Бусидо...прошу прощения..

///Вся эта красивая история - не что иное, как пренебрежение собственным драгоценным рождением, которое можно потратить на игры в самураев, а можно - на практику истинного дзен на благо всех живых существ. ////
Можно потратить жизнь на игры в самураев или на игры в приверженцов религиозного течения - в этом нет разницы!  

////Тогда жизнь будет наполненна настоящим, живительным смыслом. Жалко, только времени на интересные книги остается все меньше и меньше////

Жизнь самурая наполнена этим смыслом! А уж смерть тем более...наверное... :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Арджава!
Я достаточно знаком с кодексом Бусидо, и с Хакагуре и с Хакагуре нюмон, и с Исэ Моногатари, и с Хэйкэ Моногатари, и с историей Японии и с "Историей 47 верных вассалов", и с историей самурайского сословия и с массой японских текстов на эту тему. Смысл жизни самурая - в служении своему госполину. Все остальное - не более чем обряды и условия этого служения. Самурай должен пожертвовать жизнью за своего господина - в этом смысл жизни винтика военно-государственной машины, каковым самурай и являлся. Пока он служил своему господину - его жизнь и смерть имела смысл. Когда он лишался господина - он становился ронином, безо всякого смысла.
Эти ваши блаародные воины убивали людей, чтобы только проверить заточку меча, а потом сочиняли истории про себя, какие они блаародные и готовые на смерть. История Японии полна примеров как верных самураях, проливавшими реки крови ради отмщения за своих господ, так и самурайских предательств, и отказов совершить сэппуку (надеюсь мы все понимаем разницу между сэппуку и харакири).
Трогательная же легенда о Хуэйке, отркбившем себе якобы руку - не более чем легенда. На самом деле он потерял руку в схватке с разбойниками, о чем свидетельствуют хроники Шаолиньского монастыря.
Впрочем, Будда с ними, с самураями - мне просто забавно смотреть, как современные европейские люди пытаются влезть в самурайские одежды, причем одевая их задом наперед.
Я бы еще понимал, если бы кодексу Бусидо следовал какой-нибудь спецназовец в Чечне, среди реальной смерти и опасности, а когда об этом рассуждает доцент институтской кафедры...
Путь самурая есть смерть. Самурай должен стремиться к смерти каждый момент своей жизни. Если есть выбор - жизнь или смерть - самурай должен выбирать смерть. Банзааааай!

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Demen_ 
> *Возможно так...Но мне кажеться, где есть Красота, Честь и Достоинство, там всегда присутствует Дзен....*


 Конкурс красоты - чем не дзен (согласно определению?). Присутствуют 1. женская красота, 2. девичья честь, 3. мужское достоинство.

----------


## Шаман

Насколько я понимаю учение Будды - это учение о том, как стать счастливым самому и не причинять вреда другим.

Вопрос на засыпку: как с этим соотносится преподносимое здесь "учениие о самураях"?  :Confused:

----------


## Арджава

Уважаемый Ерш! 
Возможно Вы ознакомленны с перечисленными трудами, вы вероятно читали их для общей ирудиции..Вы владеете исторической информацией и все, что Вы знаете в этом вопросе - это прочитанные исторические документы и слухи!

///Смысл жизни самурая - в служении своему господину. Все остальное - не более чем обряды и условия этого служения. Самурай должен пожертвовать жизнью за своего господина - в этом смысл жизни винтика военно-государственной машины, каковым самурай и являлся. /////
Не смотря на долг и служение - самурай остается прежде всего человеком, а не машиной для убийств. И хочу сказать, что Человеком с большой буквы! 

/////Эти ваши блаародные воины убивали людей, чтобы только проверить заточку меча, а потом сочиняли истории про себя, какие они блаародные и готовые на смерть. ////

Дело в том, что разными там убийствами для того, чтобы проверить заточку своего меча занимались как раз не самураи, а люди, желающие называться ими. Они одевали их одежды, брали мечи и были похожи на них, но внутри они не были самураями.Они были просто убийцами, без чести.

////Трогательная же легенда о Хуэйке, отркбившем себе якобы руку - не более чем легенда. На самом деле он потерял руку в схватке с разбойниками, о чем свидетельствуют хроники Шаолиньского монастыря.////

Монахи Шаолиня - это своего рода "китайские самураи", которые с криками - "Да пребудет с вами Будда" отсекали людям головы мечами и раскрывали черепки посохами, при этом тоже говоря о служении на благо всех ЖВ  :Smilie: 

///Впрочем, Будда с ними, с самураями - мне просто забавно смотреть, как современные европейские люди пытаются влезть в самурайские одежды, причем одевая их задом наперед.///

Да, это всегда смешно, когда что то совершается неестественно. Когда же естественно - то это напоминает совершеннство!

////Я бы еще понимал, если бы кодексу Бусидо следовал какой-нибудь спецназовец в Чечне, среди реальной смерти и опасности, а когда об этом рассуждает доцент институтской кафедры...///

Но и Вы не Шаолиньский монах  :Smilie: 

///Путь самурая есть смерть. Самурай должен стремиться к смерти каждый момент своей жизни. Если есть выбор - жизнь или смерть - самурай должен выбирать смерть. Банзааааай!////

Но позвольте заметить, что Вы не вникали в суть Бусидо, Вы не жили им, не впитывали это через кровь и пот и поэтому говорить с вами о Бусидо дальше, я не вижу смысла!

----------


## Ersh

"Возможно Вы ознакомленны с перечисленными трудами, вы вероятно читали их для общей ирудиции"
Уважаемый Арджава!
Знаете, чем отличается "ирудиция"  от эрудиции?
Ирудит пользуется популярной литературой и кино, а эрудит - изучает первоисточники.
Например, я, конечно, не шаолиньский монах, но несколько раз бывал в этом монастыре, и знаком с монахами этого монастыря, один из которых является моим Учителем. Соответственно имею полное право причислять себя к обширной общине этого монастыря.
///Вы не жили им, не впитывали это через кровь и пот и поэтому говорить с вами о Бусидо дальше, я не вижу смысла!///
А Вы, значит жили? Тогда к какому самурайскому клану Вы имеете честь принадлежать?  Кто Ваш благородный Учитель? В каких боях участвовали? В каком полку служили? Где Вы проливали пот и кровь?
Или это все дешевый "толкиенизм" и выделывание из себя не пойми кого?

----------


## Банзай

Дзэн это пребывание здесь и сейчас в каждый момент жизни.
Не важно сколько ее осталось и кто ты, самурай, пьяница или водитель троллейбуса.
Так что не вижу противоречий.

Воинские искусства хорошее подспорье в пребывании, отвлекся - получи удар.

Так к чему же поляризация мнений?
Единственно, что хотелось бы пошептать на ухо романтику: иди в доджо, оттого, что ты наслаждаешься красотой слога и возвышенными идеалами никому теплее не будет.
И уж совсем по секрету: и в доджо не будет, но шанс есть.

----------


## Арджава

Уважаемый Ерш!
/////А Вы, значит жили?////

Живу!  :Smilie: 

////Тогда к какому самурайскому клану Вы имеете честь принадлежать? ////

Будокайкан!

///Кто Ваш благородный Учитель? ///

Кавахара Наоки!

////В каких боях участвовали? В каком полку служили?///

В различных контактных турнирах по единоборствам и боям без правил! 

////Где Вы проливали пот и кровь?////

В Додзе и на Татами!

///Или это все дешевый "толкиенизм" и выделывание из себя не пойми кого?///

Судите сами.

Иногда происходят странные вещи. Люди, которые никогда не шли Путем Бусидо, Путем Война, так легко говорят об этом и делают выводы не на основе своего опыта, полученного в результате преодаления трудностей в Додзе, в боях на Татами, а из своих умозаключений прочитанного и услышанного - но эти выводы не всегда правильны и не всегда корректны и зачастую оскорбляющие Бусидо! 
Извините, Ерш,но то что написано Вами о Самураях к настоящему Бусидо не имеет ни какого отношения! Тот, кто познал трудности самурайской тренировки и опасности реального боя никогда не скажет то, что сказали Вы, уважаемый Ерш!
Я со всей уверенностью могу заявить, что Самурай - это настоящий Человек, полный благородства, чести, уважения! 
Пока есть люди, наслаждающиеся красотой слога, возвышанными идеалами и отдающиееся самурайской тренировке и медитации - теплота и благо будет распространяться повсеместно.

----------


## Спокойный

Ersh, похоже, он и правда самурай!  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Да, Спок, случай запущенный... Реальный бой на татами - это надо придумать.

----------


## Шаман

Арджава, разрешите полюбопытствовать: сколько человек вам удалось убить?

----------


## Арджава

> Реальный бой на татами - это надо придумать.


Ну так вы попробуйте  :Smilie:  Возможно это откроет вам глаза на то, что такое Бусидо!



> сколько человек вам удалось убить?


Я не интересуюсь убийствами!

----------


## Ersh

А, понятно, это Бусидо-light, только бокэном помахать...

----------


## Арджава

Нет, это не это!

----------


## Арджава

Статус воина не является конечным результатом некоей специальной программы подготовки. Скорее, это безмолвное признание человеком самого себя, которое исходит из понимания того, что он стал безупречен в своем путешествии по пути воина. Быть воином-не означает достигнуть цели; это вечные поиски знаний и свободы, устремленные в бесконечность. 

Теун Марез

----------


## Борис

А слабо с этим к Ву Бонгу или другому учителю подойти?  :Wink:

----------


## Арджава

Для самурая нет разницы к кому, как и откуда подходить!  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Для самурая нет разницы к кому, как и откуда подходить! *


 Однако и для слабоумного такой разницы не существует!

----------


## Арджава

Про слабоумных не могу ничего сказать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Таким образом, Вы не можете отличить слабоумного от самурая и самурая от слабоумного?

----------


## Спокойный

Быть самураем уже не понтово.
Джедаем! Вот это круто.

----------


## Дина

Demen, а КОГДА Вы будете делать харакири-то?
Я Вам тут небольшую эпитафию написала на дорожку:
http://www.livejournal.com/users/_dino_/2004/12/20/
В самом низу, называется "ХАРАКИРИ ПО-РУССКИ или Караоке про сэппуку".

Впрочем, Вы ведь ненадолго? Только в нирвану, для того, чтобы отказаться от нее, и тут же снова назад, к нам, в сансару, правильно я Вас поняла? 
Мы будем ждать Вас!!!

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *Demen, а КОГДА Вы будете делать харакири-то?
> Я Вам тут небольшую эпитафию написала на дорожку:
> http://www.livejournal.com/users/_dino_/2004/12/20/
> В самом низу, называется "ХАРАКИРИ ПО-РУССКИ или Караоке про сэппуку".
> 
> Впрочем, Вы ведь ненадолго? Только в нирвану, для того, чтобы отказаться от нее, и тут же снова назад, к нам, в сансару, правильно я Вас поняла? 
> Мы будем ждать Вас!!!*


Прекрасная Дина....Я сердечно благодарю Вас за стихотворение....Оно подняло мне настроение....Вы порекомендовали его мне...Я с удовольствием прочитал....Положено прекрасное начало общению.....Если бы Вы были рядом, я написал бы Вам на лиске рисовой Бумаге тушью стихотворение...Но за неимением сего, примите скромное трехстишье....

Слеза Ангела 
алмазом с щеки упала. 
Это Грусть Теплой Ночи.

...Я знаю одно...Когда случиться то, из-за чего я не смогу продолжить свой Путь, пусть то болезнь, подлый поступок, свершенный мной, или что еще....Я просто с мантрой на устах перережу трос, удерживающий меня на вершине....Мне это легко......

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Статус воина не является конечным результатом некоей специальной программы подготовки. Скорее, это безмолвное признание человеком самого себя, которое исходит из понимания того, что он стал безупречен в своем путешествии по пути воина. Быть воином-не означает достигнуть цели; это вечные поиски знаний и свободы, устремленные в бесконечность. 
> 
> Теун Марез*



Я желаю Вам успеха на Вашем Пути.....Я уверен, что вы исполните до конца свой Джихад (простите за термин, но он в истенном понимании прекрасен, хотя и очернен терроризмом).

Мне бы хотелось узнать Ваше мнение по поводу одного из прозвищ Уинстона Черчилля - Английский Самурай????

----------


## Demen

Наставление Сегуна своим Вассалам.....

Имеющий ухо — услышит, 
Увидит имеющий глаз, 
Как белою птицею Свыше 
Летит быстрокрылый Указ: 

Идти лишь вперёд, не сдаваться, 
Не медлить, когда на пути 
Как горы преграды теснятся 
И кажется — негде пройти; 

А там, где не видно спасенья, 
Где тигры и тьма сторожит, 
В последнее битвы мгновенье 
Все силы свои приложить! 

И Помощь тогда не замедлит, 
Прибудет в решающий час, — 
Имеющий ухо — да внемлет, 
И узрит имеющий глаз.

К сожалению, стихи не мои...

----------


## Дина

> Слеза Ангела 
алмазом с щеки упала. 
Это Грусть Теплой Ночи.

Представьте себе, что я плачу. С рисовой бумагой в нашей стране вообще напряженка. Как жить?! 
Представьте себе, что я Вам на рисовой бумаге тоже пишу хокку. Тушью, разумеется:

Рыбка, блеснув на солнце чешуей,
скрылась в глубинах,
а я все стою ослепленный...

Дело все в том, что Ангелов я сроду не видала, а рыбки в наших местах водятся. С фантазиями меня напряженка... Уж извините... 

> Когда случиться то, из-за чего я не смогу продолжить свой Путь, пусть то болезнь, подлый поступок, свершенный мной, или что еще....

Demen, простите мне, пожалуйста, мое невежество, ибо я впервые вижу живого самурая, но не могли бы Вы меня просветить - КУДА Вы Путь держите-то? И куда ведет Белая Дорога? Что такое "подлый" поступок? Например, если я в детском саду ударила совочком по голове одну маленькую девочку - должна ли я сделать себе харакири?

> Я просто с мантрой на устах перережу трос, удерживающий меня на вершине....Мне это легко...... 

Да! Это вообще самое легкое! Вот научиться жить - это куда сложней. Это - не харакири сделать!..

----------


## Demen

[QUOTE]_Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
[B]> Слеза Ангела 


Дело все в том, что Ангелов я сроду не видала, а рыбки в наших местах водятся. С фантазиями меня напряженка... Уж извините... 


А Вы посмотрите в Зеркало....Очень внимательно....Неужели за Зеленью глаз Вы не увидите Ангела.....

----------


## Дина

> А Вы посмотрите в Зеркало....Очень внимательно....Неужели за Зеленью глаз Вы не увидите Ангела.....

Неа. А Вы - видите? Может, надо бы зеркало протереть?

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *> А Вы посмотрите в Зеркало....Очень внимательно....Неужели за Зеленью глаз Вы не увидите Ангела.....
> 
> Неа. А Вы - видите? Может, надо бы зеркало протереть?*


Уважаемая Дина, позвольте ответить Вам Коаном

Неужели? 

Мастер дзэн Хакуин славился праведной жизнью. Неподалеку от него жила красивая девушка, родители которой держали продуктовую лавку. Вдруг родители обнаружили, что их дочь беременна. 

Они очень рассердились. Дочь не желала называть виновника, но, устав от распросов, наконец, назвала имя Хакуина. Кипя от ярости, родители устремились к Мастеру " Неужели?" — вот все, что он произнес в ответ на их упреки. 

Когда родился ребенок, его принесли к Хакуину и сказали: "Это твой ребенок, забирай его!" Мастер только произнес: "Неужели?" 

К тому времени он уже лишился своей репутации, но это его не беспокоило. С большим старанием он принялся ухаживать за младенцем. Молоко и все, что было нужно малютке, он доставал у соседей. 

Через год юная мать уже не могла больше терпеть и призналась родителям, что отцом ребенка был молодой человек, работавший на рыбном рынке. 

Мать с отцом бросились к Хакуину умолять о прошении. Они долго извинялись и попросили вернуть ребенка. 

Хакуин, возвращая его, лишь сказал: "Неужели?"

----------


## Арджава

> Таким образом, Вы не можете отличить слабоумного от самурая и самурая от слабоумного?


Самурай не занимается такими пустяками, как отличение чего то от кого то и наоборот! Самурай должен следовать Пути, упражняться в искусствах и думать о смерти! Мысль о смерти - самурайский коан! Какая разница - слабоумный он или самурай - все равно он умрет, вот только как и когда..



> Я желаю Вам успеха на Вашем Пути.....Я уверен, что вы исполните до конца свой Джихад (простите за термин, но он в истенном понимании прекрасен, хотя и очернен терроризмом).


Аригато годземашита!



> Мне бы хотелось узнать Ваше мнение по поводу одного из прозвищ Уинстона Черчилля - Английский Самурай????


Впервые слышу об этом. Вообще, личность Черчиля мне не особо знакома.

----------


## Дина

> Уважаемая Дина, позвольте ответить Вам Коаном

Мда... Нет бы публично сделать себе харакири? А он все терпел... Видимо - считал себя Ангелом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *
> Самурай не занимается такими пустяками, как отличение чего то от кого то и наоборот! Самурай должен следовать Пути, упражняться в искусствах и думать о смерти! Мысль о смерти - самурайский коан! Какая разница - слабоумный он или самурай - все равно он умрет, вот только как и когда..*


 Вот и я, почитав Ваши сообщения подумал, что  нет никакой разницы. Т.е. по данному пункту у нас с Вами получается полное согласие  :Smilie: 
А если нет разницы, то нет смысла брать пример ни с того, ни с другого.

----------


## Ersh

А что, Хакуин был самураем?

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> * Вот и я, почитав Ваши сообщения подумал, что  нет никакой разницы. Т.е. по данному пункту у нас с Вами получается полное согласие 
> А если нет разницы, то нет смысла брать пример ни с того, ни с другого.*



...Разбиваясь о прибрежные скалы 
откатываясь прочь..... 
Мы видим очертания Фудзи.... 
.....Стремление горит, а цель одна.......Путь.......Поэтому и нет разницы....А Безумство - я думаю, что под этим термином Мы здесь понимаем не душевную болезнь, а нечто другое....

----------


## Арджава

> Вот и я, почитав Ваши сообщения подумал, что нет никакой разницы. Т.е. по данному пункту у нас с Вами получается полное согласие 
> А если нет разницы, то нет смысла брать пример ни с того, ни с другого.


А кто говорит что нужно брать с кого то пример?  :Smilie:  Достаточно быть самим собой - самураем или слабоумным...вы что выбираете?



> А что, Хакуин был самураем?


Конечно!

----------


## Дина

> Достаточно быть самим собой - самураем или слабоумным...вы что выбираете?

То, чем быть, не выбирают. Выбирают то, как об этом заблуждаться.  :Smilie: 
Слабоумие - вещь относительная, как и все двойственное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *
> А кто говорит что нужно брать с кого то пример?  Достаточно быть самим собой - самураем или слабоумным...вы что выбираете?*


 Читать Вы, очевидно, умеете, но с пониманием у Вас, видимо, не очень. 
По-моему, я написал очень ясно: "ни то, ни другое". Что тут добавить?

----------


## Арджава

> То, чем быть, не выбирают


Не могу согласиться! Есть 1000 и 1 выбор тем, чем быть!( я говорю о деятельности и проявлении)



> Читать Вы, очевидно, умеете, но с пониманием у Вас, видимо, не очень.


Вас это беспокоит? 



> По-моему, я написал очень ясно: "ни то, ни другое". Что тут добавить?


Как ваш выбор - "ни того, ни другого" помогает, или действует в жизни?

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Вас это беспокоит?*


 Скорее, вызывает сочувтсвие.


> *Как ваш выбор - "ни того, ни другого" помогает, или действует в жизни?*


 Как хорошо, что Вы, наконец, завершили излагать свою точку зрения и стали задавать вопросы. Это вселяет надежду на то, что ещё не всё потеряно  :Wink:  
Выбор определённо действует!

----------


## Дина

> Не могу согласиться! Есть 1000 и 1 выбор тем, чем быть!( я говорю о деятельности и проявлении)

То есть, Вы являетесь своей деятельностью?

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *
> Я думаю, что за эти провинности, как перейти границу не там, или чего то там наговорить за стопкой, самурая, который не раз спасал своего господина и который был искусным войном - не стали бы призывать к хара-кири...Хара-кири применялось только в исключительных случаях, в очень тяжелых, где смыть позор можно только героической смертью...
> *


Прочитайте у Мисимы тот же "Патриотизм" и убедитесь в обратном.

----------


## Арджава

Шаману!



> Скорее, вызывает сочувтсвие.


Это хорошо!



> Как хорошо, что Вы, наконец, завершили излагать свою точку зрения и стали задавать вопросы. Это вселяет надежду на то, что ещё не всё потеряно  
> Выбор определённо действует!


Да, вопросов у меня действительно много, я сам ходячий вопрос  :Smilie:  
Скажите, как действует выбор и в чем его суть?

Дина:



> То есть, Вы являетесь своей деятельностью?


Я тот, кто действует!

Бао:



> Прочитайте у Мисимы тот же "Патриотизм" и убедитесь в обратном.


А ссылку подскажите.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Самурай не занимается такими пустяками, как отличение чего то от кого то и наоборот!
> 
> Да, вопросов у меня действительно много, я сам ходячий вопрос  
> Скажите, как действует выбор и в чем его суть?*


 Зачем вам знать таких пустяков?
Да и Шаманы не занимаются такитми пустяками, как ответы на вопросы самураев.  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *
> Бао:
> 
> А ссылку подскажите.*


http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1672258/

----------


## Арджава

> Зачем вам знать таких пустяков?


Ну не хотите говорить, не нужно. Удачи вам в вашем выборе не того не этого..
___________

Бао, спасибо...

----------


## Demen

Самурай, строго придерживающийся традиций Дзен,  ведя активный образ жизни в обществе и сталкиваясь с различными ситуациями, не должен позволять себе становиться жертвой обстоятельств. Вместо этого нужно превращать неблагоприятные обстоятельства в условия для тренировки ума. 

Да созреют плоды их злодеяний во мне, 

А плоды всех моих добродетелей – в них! 

Да созреет страдание всех живых существ во мне, 

И силой всех моих добродетелей да будут все они счастливы! 

От каких бы мучений ни страдали существа, 

Да созреют они только во мне! 

Силой всех добродетелей Бодхисаттв 

Да достигнут все блуждающие существа блаженства!

----------


## Арджава

Бао:



> Прочитайте у Мисимы тот же "Патриотизм" и убедитесь в обратном.


Простите, но я не убедился в обратном!

----------


## Demen

Один раз, месяц назад, Я видел Дзен Желтых Листьев и Снега. По дороге в высокие горы, в узком ущелье реки Зеленчук, когда уже с чинар облетела листва,  ветер нес тучи Желтых Листьев Осени. Они летели почти параллельно земле как стаи птиц. Под свинцово-голубым небом. А утром выпал Снег.

----------


## Арджава

Рядовые послушники монастырей и школ Дзен сопастовимы по своему статусу и обученности с рядовыми войнами. Монахи, занимающие в религиозной общине более высокий ранг, по своему статусу соответствовали младшему командному составу - командирам пехоты-самураев.
"..Дав обет вести асктетический образ жизни и приняв постриг, облачившись в монашеские одеяния, приняв знаки религиозной власти, они называются "Старшими" или "Мастерами". 
Монахи высого ранга соответствовали войнам - самураям, имевшим право на ношение символов власти, собственного герба и прочих знаков и командовавшим подразделением пехоты или лучников.
Путь Монаха и Путь Самурая очень схож по сути! Только Путь Монаха более продолжительнее, а Путь Война короче...
И у того и у другого есть схожие понятие о верности, долге, чести и тд...только объекты разные, но суть одна!   :Smilie: 
Воин, достаточно знакомый с кодексом Бусидо,  даже вооруженный двумя самурайскими мечами, но не впитавший дух боя в плоть и кровь свою, не ведающий жажды схватки с врагом, не познавший трудности самурайской тренировки, - не более чем торговец или земледелец, рядящийся в одежды самурая!

----------


## Demen

Уважаемый Арджава. Очень интересные сравнения в последнем Вашем "посте". Мне довелось одно время побывать в Китае и я там познокомился с удивительным человеком, писателем, поэтом, философом и Мастером Дзен - Вонь-Кью-Китом.   Нечто подобное говорил и он...Я обязательно на днях приведу ссылку из его книги "Энцеклопедия Дзен", касающаяся Воина и Монах....Не хочу писать своими словами его мысли, дабы не исказить их....

----------


## warpig

Дорогой Алан Уотс.
Посмотри, пожалуйста, что ты и твои друзья наделали своими книжками. 
 :Smilie: )))

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Бао:
> 
> Простите, но я не убедился в обратном!*


Тогда ответьте, пожалуйста на такие вопросы:

1. Какой позор смывал главный герой?
2. Какой позор смывала его жена?

----------


## Арджава

warpig



> Дорогой Алан Уотс.
> Посмотри, пожалуйста, что ты и твои друзья наделали своими книжками.


Книги здесь ни при чем! Тоже самое можно сказать и о последователях Дхармы...сутры, книги, трактаты...посмотрите, что они наделали  :Smilie: 

Бао:



> 1. Какой позор смывал главный герой?
> 2. Какой позор смывала его жена?


Поручик Такэяма и его жена Рэйко не имеют никакого отношения к Бусидо и Дзен Самурая! Если есть такая возможность, советую посмотреть фильм Убийца Шогуна...Там некий самурай с ребенком Ито Огами - вот типичный представитель Бусидо, Дзен и тд.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *warpig
> 
> Книги здесь ни при чем! Тоже самое можно сказать и о последователях Дхармы...сутры, книги, трактаты...посмотрите, что они наделали *


 У Вас какие-то претензии к последователям Дхармы, или это - очередное бла-бла-бла?

Пы.Сы. Вы так и не ответили на мой давно уже заданный вопрос: сколько человек Вы убили. Меня совершенно не интересует, интересует или не интересует Вас убийство. Меня интересует, участвовали вы в реальном бою, в котором смерть не зависит от чьего-либо интереса.

----------


## Борис

Предлагаю переименовать тред в "Хокку-3"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

"Харакири - 1"

----------


## Борис

... и "три (4... 5...) буддиста - три веселых друга, экипаж машины боевой"  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  

Нет, тред и впрямь веселый  :Wink:

----------


## Skyku

59. Солдаты человечества.

Однажды одна из дивизий японской армии участвовала в военных учениях, и несколько офицеров сочли необходимым разместиться в храме Гадзана.

Гадзан сказал своему повару:

"Давай офицерам такую же простую пищу, как и нам."

Это очень рассердило вояк, так как они привыкли к очень почтительному отношению. Один из них отправился к Гадзану и сказал:

"Как ты думаешь, кто мы? Мы - солдаты, жертвующие жизнями за свою страну. Почему ты не обращаешься с нами, как подобает?"

Гадзан сурово ответил:

"А как ты думаешь, кто мы? Мы - солдаты человечества, наша цель- спасение всего сущего."

----------


## Ersh

А как быть с японскими концентрационными лагерями, где проводились бесчеловечные эксперименты над военнопленными? А с геноцидом китайского и корейского народов, который учинили эти "благородные воины"? Почему бы нам не примерить на себя заодно мундиры замечательных и скромных тевтонских воинов Второй мировой?
Убийца остается убийцей несмотря на всю ту красивую шелуху, в которую рядится его сущность безжалостного убийцы. 
В наше время зти все "красивости" служат упаковкой коммерческого продукта - восточных единоборств. Чтобы что-то удачно и дорого продать - заверни это в высокие цели и красивые слова. Это я Вам как специалист говорю.

----------


## Арджава

Шаман:



> У Вас какие-то претензии к последователям Дхармы, или это - очередное бла-бла-бла?


Никаких претензий к последователям Дхармы у меня нет! И это не очередное бла-бла-бла  :Smilie: 



> Пы.Сы. Вы так и не ответили на мой давно уже заданный вопрос: сколько человек Вы убили. Меня совершенно не интересует, интересует или не интересует Вас убийство. Меня интересует, участвовали вы в реальном бою, в котором смерть не зависит от чьего-либо интереса.


В смертельном бою я не принимал участия! Не потому, что я избегаю смерти! Но я и специально не ищу ситуацию, где есть смерть! Таким образом я не убил ни одного человека! Я считаю, что сейчас наступили более спокойные времена, когда убивать не нужно, в этом просто нет необходимости..На меня никто не нападает, никто не угрожает мне или моим близким...Сейчас жизнь спокойнее...по крайней мере в тех местах, где нет войны! Сейчас меня привлекают самурайские тренировки, схватки, бои - когда побежденный противник оказывается на грани "смерти". Я побеждаю его, или он меня, но я не ломаю ему шею и не привожу его к смерти, тк. ситуация этого не требует! Я действую согласно ситуации! Если ситуация будет требовать убить - я подозреваю что сделаю это, чтобы защитить свою честь!

Борис:



> Предлагаю переименовать тред в "Хокку-3"


А чем вам не угодило название " Дзен Самурая"?  :Smilie: 

Ерш:



> Убийца остается убийцей несмотря на всю ту красивую шелуху, в которую рядится его сущность безжалостного убийцы.


Тогда следует упомянуть шаолиньских монахов - войнов, которые кричали Амитофо и делали из своих пальцев стальные штырья, чтобы с легкостью проколоть брюхо противника!



> В наше время зти все "красивости" служат упаковкой коммерческого продукта - восточных единоборств. Чтобы что-то удачно и дорого продать - заверни это в высокие цели и красивые слова. Это я Вам как специалист говорю.


Тем более что сам основатель Чань, Да Мо учил монахов приемам убийства! Именно он назвал свои смертельные удары "18 рук Архатов"
Вы не можете утверждать это как специалист, уж простите меня за прямоту, потому что вы не идете Путем Война! Я на своем опыте и на опыте тысячи Мастеров воинских искусств заявляю, что высшей целью боевого искусства является тоже самое, что и в религиозном учении - то есть просветление! Я говорю о настоящих восточных единоборствах, а не подделках и копиях! Как говориться в семье - не без урода. Шарлатаны есть как в единоборствах, так и в религиозных течениях. 
Я не по наслышке знаю, что такое единоборства, что такое Путь Бусидо, и к чему все это ведет! Сейчас единоборства пользуются большой популярностью и могу заявить вам, что на единоборствах - больших денег не заработать!

----------


## warpig

ха, судя по манере да это опять наш старый знакомый  :Wink:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> Тем более что сам основатель Чань, Да Мо учил монахов приемам убийства!


Смелое заявление.
А мне вот известно что он дал эти упражнения для тренировки тела для долгих медитаций.
Встречал такую его мотивацию даже в книгах по кунг-фу.




> Я на своем опыте и на опыте тысячи Мастеров воинских искусств заявляю, что высшей целью боевого искусства является тоже самое, что и в религиозном учении - то есть просветление!
> +
> Тогда следует упомянуть шаолиньских монахов - войнов, которые кричали Амитофо и делали из своих пальцев стальные штырья, чтобы с легкостью проколоть брюхо противника!


Это что ж за средство просветления, на благо всех живых существ, прокалывать брюхо противнику? Или "противник" не относится к живым существам?

То что средневековые китайские монахи попутно разрабатывали средства самообороны, а дзеновские учили фехтованию, не говорит о том что это полезно для просветления.

Мало того, многие нынешние учителя предлагают даже не использовать военную терминологию в проповедях и пояснениях Дхармы.
А в той же Моноголии уже давно запрещены военные игрушки для детей. Я например был бы очень за. если бы и у нас мальчики играли в пожарников, космонавтов, а не бегали с автоматами.

Как бы не был красив и безопасен бамбуковый меч, он символ орудия убийства.



> Путь Монаха и Путь Самурая очень схож по сути! Только Путь Монаха более продолжительнее, а Путь Война короче...


Аха, тогда путь мясника на бойне еще быстрее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Арджава

Skyku:



> Смелое заявление.
> А мне вот известно что он дал эти упражнения для тренировки тела для долгих медитаций.
> Встречал такую его мотивацию даже в книгах по кунг-фу.


Тренировать тело можно и другими упражнениями! Не задумывались, почему он дал именно упражнения с боевым применением? 



> Это что ж за средство просветления, на благо всех живых существ, прокалывать брюхо противнику? Или "противник" не относится к живым существам?


Этим занимались шаолиньские монахи, последователи Чань-буддизма.



> То что средневековые китайские монахи попутно разрабатывали средства самообороны, а дзеновские учили фехтованию, не говорит о том что это полезно для просветления.


Да Мо дал два Пути: Один Путь Война, то есть постижение через практику боевых искусств, а другой через практику медитации. Неотъемлемой частью тренировки в боевом искусстве есть медитация! 
Все зависит от целей, которых адепт придерживается на Пути Война! Глупо и бессмысленно заниматься единоборствами 20 и более лет только для того, чтобы грамотно уметь набить морду  :Smilie:  Грамотно набить морду можно уже и через 3 месяца регулярных занятий...Когда же в это начинают углубляться, то открывается истинный смысл боевого искусства.



> Как бы не был красив и безопасен бамбуковый меч, он символ орудия убийства.


Если вы бывали в японских монастырях или видели изображения богов на фото, то многие из них изображены с оружием в руках и страшным лицом. Как вы думаете, почему?



> Аха, тогда путь мясника на бойне еще быстрее.


Смотря к чему ведет этот путь  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> _
> Поручик Такэяма и его жена Рэйко не имеют никакого отношения к Бусидо и Дзен Самурая! _


Исходя из каких признаков Вы сделали такой вывод?

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> Не задумывались, почему он дал именно упражнения с боевым применением?


А откуда у Вас такая уверенность что с боевым? Кухонным ножом тоже можно убивать, так что, тот кто дал кухонный нож, дал его для убийства?
Одной из причин активной разминки перед йогической вполне может являться то что в Китае гораздо холодней чем в Индии.




> Этим занимались шаолиньские монахи, последователи Чань-буддизма.


Да. А цель какая была?
А может самооборона от всяких разбойников? И своих угодий?




> Да Мо дал два Пути: Один Путь Война, то есть постижение через практику боевых искусств, а другой через практику медитации.


Ой сумлеваюсь я в этом  :Smilie:  Что путь воина Бодхидхарма преподавал. Что-то больше о молчаливейшем сидении в медитации больше встречал.



> Неотъемлемой частью тренировки в боевом искусстве есть медитация!


Да. И в психбольницах сейчас тоже все чаще применяют медитацию и йогу для лечения запущенных неврозов и стрессов.
Кухонный нож, он такой, острый знаете ли.



> Если вы бывали в японских монастырях или видели изображения богов на фото, то многие из них изображены с оружием в руках и страшным лицом. Как вы думаете, почему?


Культурную традицию очень рисково анализировать в отрыве от эпохи.
Как и мораль, и этику.
То что мы видим в древних изображениях запросто могло означать для тогдашнего человека нечто другое.
Если кобальт был дорогой, то вот и рисовали Господа Кришну с синим личиком.  Не зная таких деталей, можно много выводов понаделать. 
Или как было тут обсуждение о 32-ух признаках Будды. "Смешных" с современной точки зрения  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Арджава

//Тогда следует упомянуть шаолиньских монахов - войнов, которые кричали Амитофо и делали из своих пальцев стальные штырья, чтобы с легкостью проколоть брюхо противника!//

Вы это сами слышали? Или видели? Или в кино посмотрели?
Я например, не слышал. Вообще-то вместе с упражнениями Дамо дал монахам кодекс, согласно ни один монах не использует свое умение кроме как для саморазвития и самообороны. Собственно говоря и монашеские обычные обеты не дают это делать. Я говорю о реальных людях, а не о кинематографических персонажах.
Самураи же, в отличие от шаолиньских монахов - это верные слуги японских феодалов, вся жизнь которых - это насилие,  война и убийство. Я опять же говорю о реальных самураях, а не о их идеализированном образе, который так хорошо продается на рынке.

----------


## Борис

*2АРДЖАВА:*

//Если вы бывали в японских монастырях или видели изображения богов на фото, то многие из них изображены с оружием в руках и страшным лицом. Как вы думаете, почему?//

Да уж наверное объяснение в буддийских текстах надо искать, а не в сочинениях идеологов клановых сообществ.

//А чем вам не угодило название " Дзен Самурая"? //

Да тем, что дзэн - это буддизм. А то, что его элементы (хм...) стали элементами какой-либо культуры - дело другое.

----------


## Борис

*Ersh:*
//А как быть с японскими концентрационными лагерями, где проводились бесчеловечные эксперименты над военнопленными? А с геноцидом китайского и корейского народов, который учинили эти "благородные воины"? Почему бы нам не примерить на себя заодно мундиры замечательных и скромных тевтонских воинов Второй мировой?//

Ну, Лёш, тут все-таки сравнение натянуто. 

Хотя, напяливание на себя части чужих одежд (целиком их напялить все же трудно  :Wink:  ) имело место, конечно, и там. И некоторые из этих одежд так или иначе, наверное, были связаны с деяниями...

----------


## Борис

АРДЖАВА, ДЕМЕН.

Вы не подумайте, я не то чтобы однозначно отрицательно отношусь к "пути самурая". Просто надо понимать, что там есть и полезное, и то, что нам ни к чему, и то, что вообще вредно. А также находиться не в Древней Японии  :Smilie: , а здесь и сейчас, и здесь и сейчас, имея мотивацией принести благо всем существам, практиковать. Получая по возможности наставления у компетентного буддийского наставника.

Вот вам и будет дзэн  :Smilie: 
(простите за банальность  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Дина

> ... дзэн - это буддизм.

 :Smilie:  Дзен - это способ пробуждения Сознания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Учение Будды - способ Пробуждения Сознания.

Дзэн - его разновидность.

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?threadid=4341

----------


## Шаман

2 Арджава:

Ох уж эти мне мудрецы.
Мудрые люди говорят, что, вступая в поединок, ты уже проигрываешь. И не известно, кто проигрывает больше, побеждённый или победитель.

Чтобы защитить свою честь, Вам сейчас нужно, по меньшей мене, перестать идеализировать своё самурайство. Для того, чтобы оказаться в глупом положении, не обязательно долго тренироваться.
Опять-таки, для того, чтобы защитить свою "честь", не нужно много ума. Но для того, чтобы показать свою мудрость, нужно во-время остановиться или уже иметь мужество признать своё поражение или неправоту.

Тот прогон, который Вы устроили по поводу шаолиньских монахов, у людей с чувством юмора вызывает улыбку, у людей без чувства юмора - недоумение. Вам уже сказали, что на форуме есть люди, которые неоднократно бывали в Шаолине, знают реалии сегодняшнего дня и, насколько возможно, изучали, что происходило в монастыре ранее.
Да будет Вам известно (чтобы хотя бы в следующий раз Вы так не лажались) Монастырь Шаолинь как родина китайского кунфу продвигается сейчас на государственном уровне, начиная где-то с конца 70х готов прошлого (20-го) века. 
Ранее это был вполне нормальный буддийский монастырь. Да и сейчас монахи в монастыре живут по монастырским правилам.

Не могли бы назвать источники, по которым Вы изучали учение Дамо-Бодхидхармы?

----------


## Дина

> Учение Будды - способ Пробуждения Сознания.
Дзэн - его разновидность.

 :Smilie:  Буддам Учение не писано. Это оно их изучает, а не они его.

Сколько будд - столько и способов пробуждения Сознания. Более того, для каждого человека способ нужен свой. Многие будды вообще никаким Учением не заморачивались, а передавали Сознание напрямую кому и как могли, и все.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>а передавали Сознание напрямую кому и как могли, и все.
Вот и Вам передали... 
И судя по всему не так часто Вы сознание теряли...
Гораздо чаще сознательно путая сознание с умом...
 :Wink:

----------


## Дина

Что есть "ум", BODHIPBAHA??? 
Нет никакого "ума". Есть омраченное Сознание, отождествленное со своей формой и условиями проявления.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

У кого-то (возмущенного умственной концепцией об уме) "нет", а у кого ум спокоен так, что его и правда нет.
 :Wink: 

>Есть омраченное Сознание
Чем-чем омраченное сознание?
И где оно есть?

----------


## Дина

> У кого (возмущенного несуществующим умом) нет, а у кого и спокоен так, что и правда нет.

Что здесь Вас удивляет?

>>Есть омраченное Сознание
>Чем-чем омраченное сознание?

У кого чем.

> И где оно есть?

Везде.

Может, помаемся дурью через ПС? А то глубокоуважаемый Ersh сейчас закроет это тред. А ведь дискуссия о достоинствах и недостатках японских программ жизни и смерти еще не исчерпана...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>А ведь дискуссия о достоинствах и недостатках японских программ жизни и смерти еще не исчерпана...

Вы хотите исчерпать их неведением?
 :Wink: 

Вспарывание живота сосредотачивает ум и всед за ним прану в животе.
Боль испытываемая при этом, шок, гарантированно останавливает ум и ветра входят в центральный канал.
Отсекание головы препятствует перерождению в мирах ассуров и богов.
Потому самурай вновь рождается человеком-самураем с теми-же умопомрачениями, и окруженный великим множеством слуг согласно его заслугам.

Все гениальное - просто.

P.S. Кстати могу познакомить с одним самураем в прошлой жизни.
Она Вам боле доходчиво расскажет, за своей чайной церемонией, о всех плюсах и минусах самуРАЙничания.

----------


## Ersh

Дина, Вы проявляете мудрость  :Smilie:

----------


## Дина

BODHIPBAHA:
Уфф! 

Ersh:
Вы же мне разъяснили - я все поняла. Спасибо.

----------


## Арджава

Бао:



> Исходя из каких признаков Вы сделали такой вывод?


Почему то я считаю именно так! 

Skyku:



> А откуда у Вас такая уверенность что с боевым? .


Вы слышали рассказ о том, как 13 монахов из Шаолиня, вооруженные посохами, помогли какому императору Ли Шиминувернуть трон? После чего им там дали земли, денег и тд. А монастырь стали звать "1 в Поднебесной!"
Вот: http://www.club-shaolin.ru/temple/bashni.htm#bei



> Одной из причин активной разминки перед йогической вполне может являться то что в Китае гораздо холодней чем в Индии.


Ну а зачем тогда делать из пальцев "штырья" и ломать об тело бревна?  :Smilie:  Явно что не для разогрева  :Smilie: 



> Да. А цель какая была?
> А может самооборона от всяких разбойников? И своих угодий?


Естественно самооборона! Но на продвинутом этапе - просветление! Монахи защищали свою обитель и реликвии и ложили головы за них! Самураи защищали своего Господина и ложили голову за него! Если они не смогли его защитить - они совершали хара-кири.



> Ой сумлеваюсь я в этом  Что путь воина Бодхидхарма преподавал. Что-то больше о молчаливейшем сидении в медитации больше встречал.


Возможно вы не ознакамливались с историей и традициями шаолиньского ушу, которое идет именно от Да Мо.

Ерш:



> Вы это сами слышали? Или видели? Или в кино посмотрели?


Есть фильм китайский "Северный и южный Шаолинь" в котором снимались Мастера Ушу. Так вот там в конце, когда мятежнику монах отрубает голову, он складывает руки и говорит Амитофо! 



> Я например, не слышал. Вообще-то вместе с упражнениями Дамо дал монахам кодекс, согласно ни один монах не использует свое умение кроме как для саморазвития и самообороны.Самураи же, в отличие от шаолиньских монахов - это верные слуги японских феодалов, вся жизнь которых - это насилие, война и убийство.


Абсолютно согласен с Вами. Но понятие "самооборона" весьма туманно. Как например в той же истории о 13 монахах войнах с посохами, там не было самообороны, там налицо явный самурайский кодекс, когда войны оберегают своего покровителя.
http://www.club-shaolin.ru/temple/bashni.htm#bei

Борис:



> что там есть и полезное, и то, что нам ни к чему, и то, что вообще вредно


Что именно, Борис, по вашему ни к чему и вредно?

Шаман:



> Мудрые люди говорят, что, вступая в поединок, ты уже проигрываешь.


Победить противника без боя - вот настоящее мастерство!



> нужно во-время остановиться или уже иметь мужество признать своё поражение или неправоту.


Признать поражение можно только когда, когда вступаешь в бой и как бы не "пыхтел" ничего не выходит! Когда же не вступаешь в поединок.... 



> Ранее это был вполне нормальный буддийский монастырь. Да и сейчас монахи в монастыре живут по монастырским правилам.


Да я в курсе этого! Но именно в Шаолине быле разработаны самые смертоносные методики подготовки бойцов! знаете об этом?



> Не могли бы назвать источники, по которым Вы изучали учение Дамо-Бодхидхармы?


Учение Да Мо я не изучал! Все, что я знаю - это книжная информация. Так как я связан с Бусидо, то я изучал историю единоборств Востока, от туда и познания о Да Мо

----------


## Арджава

Вот еще интересно: http://www.club-shaolin.ru/wushu/wushu.htm
Цзин На Ло - Защитник Дхармы: http://www.club-shaolin.ru/gallery/pages/Luowang.htm

----------


## Шаман

2 Арджава:
Сравните два своих высказывания в одном постинге:
*"Возможно вы не ознакамливались с историей и традициями шаолиньского ушу, которое идет именно от Да Мо."*
*"Учение Да Мо я не изучал! Все, что я знаю - это книжная информация. Так как я связан с Бусидо, то я изучал историю единоборств Востока, от туда и познания о Да Мо"*
И свой пример:
*"Есть фильм китайский "Северный и южный Шаолинь" в котором снимались Мастера Ушу. Так вот там в конце, когда мятежнику монах отрубает голову, он складывает руки и говорит Амитофо!"*
Я не удивлюсь, если Вы в качестве обоснования своих умозаключений в следующий раз приведёте рекламные ролики.
Впрочем, фильм "Северный и южный Шаолинь" снимался именно с этой целью.
Вы пытаетесь судить о том, о чём практически не имеете представляния. О чём Вам и пытаются здесь сказать - намекнуть - громко крикнуть в ухо...  :Frown: 

*"Да я в курсе этого! Но именно в Шаолине быле разработаны самые смертоносные методики подготовки бойцов! знаете об этом?"*
Глупости говорите! Самые смертоносные методики были разработаны ещё минимум на 1000 лет раньше, чем появился буддийский монастырь Шаолинь. Они происходят из даосских и шаманских знаний о природе и взаимодействии человека и Космоса, на знании медицины и магии.
Кроме того, для того, чтобы убить человека, не нужно накачивать мышцы и уметь махать конечностями. При хорошем знании той же медицины это можно сделать достаточно просто.

Основываясь же на моём книжном представлении о самураях, они были не самыми лучшими воинами.

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> Ну а зачем тогда делать из пальцев "штырья" и ломать об тело бревна?  Явно что не для разогрева


Это упражнение было дано самим Бодхидхармой или разработан позже?



> Естественно самооборона! Но на продвинутом этапе - просветление!


Где архаты? Выше было утверждение что Путь Воина короче. Так где они, архаты? Среди бойцов и самураев?
И почему медитации учили самураев мирные монахи, а не наоборот.



> Монахи защищали свою обитель и реликвии и ложили головы за них! 
> Самураи защищали своего Господина и ложили голову за него! Если они не смогли его защитить - они совершали хара-кири.


Прекрасно развитое чувство долга.
Швейцарская гвардия тоже славится неподкупностью.
И гвардия Наполеона тоже не сдалась при Ватерлоо.
И спратанцы во главе с Леонидом знали что все полягут.
При чем здесь просветление?



> Возможно вы не ознакамливались с историей и традициями шаолиньского ушу, которое идет именно от Да Мо.


Мало ли кто приписывает в свою родословную Великих.
Как-то и Иисус из Назарета тоже предупреждал - "и придут, и будут проповедовать от моего имени. По делам их узнаете их."
То есть обычно дело  :Smilie: 



> Победить противника без боя - вот настоящее мастерство!
> 
> Признать поражение можно только когда, когда вступаешь в бой и как бы не "пыхтел" ничего не выходит! Когда же не вступаешь в поединок....


из Дхаммапады:
103. Если бы кто-нибудь в битве тысячекратно победил тысячу людей, а другой победил бы себя одного, то именно этот другой - величайший победитель в битве.

201. Победа порождает ненависть; побежденный живет в печали. В счастье живет спокойный, отказывающийся от победы и поражения.



> Но именно в Шаолине быле разработаны самые смертоносные методики подготовки бойцов! знаете об этом?


А булат дамасский где ковали, в Шаолине? А что бойцы Окинава-Тэ лупили самураев босыми ногами, разве не знаете?
Но при чем здесь ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ?



> Учение Да Мо я не изучал! Все, что я знаю - это книжная информация. Так как я связан с Бусидо, то я изучал историю единоборств Востока, от туда и познания о Да Мо


Ну и изучайте историю единоборств.
При чем здесь главная миссия, с которой пришел в Китай Бодхидхарма? И главное его наследие?

----------


## Lara

"Сейчас уже нет Настоящего Айкидо. В наше время айкидо называется, когда два чудака лупят друг друга пятками в челюсть или ломают друг другу суставы, или не знаю, чем они там ещё занимаются, не видел никогда...."

Настоящее Айкидо
 :Smilie:

----------


## Арджава

Шаман  :Smilie:  Общаться с вами мне доставляет удовольствие  :Smilie:  как впрочем не только с вами.



> Сравните два своих высказывания в одном постинге


Сравнил  :Smilie:  и что?  :Smilie:  Прошу прощения, если я не точно высказываю свою мысль в надежде, что будет понятно! Я не изучаю учение Да Мо в том смысле, что я не являюсь по своей традиции Чань буддистом! Но я изучаю единоборства, и именно в том смысле, как это предложил Дамо - то есть сочетание занятий ушу и медитации. В настоящее время значение единоборств в Чань-буддизме почему то упало и люди занимаются чтением сутр и многочасовыми медитациями, как в прочем было и тогда, когда Да Мо прибыл в Китай (судя по прочитанному). Монахи тоже читали, медитировали, но занятия единоборствами не было "в моде"  :Smilie:  Да Мо ввел 18 рук Архатов и пару методик Цигун. Отсюда пошло единоборство - как метод ведущий к просветлению! Теперь вы понимаете о чем я?  :Smilie: 



> Вы пытаетесь судить о том, о чём практически не имеете представляния. О чём Вам и пытаются здесь сказать - намекнуть - громко крикнуть в ухо...


Точного представления об этом не может иметь никто, как бы ваш крик не был силен! Все что можно иметь сейчас - это слухи, рассказы, книги и умозаключения! А откуда у вас уверенность в том, что то, о чем вы говорите или пытаетесь сказать - обладает стопроцентной гарантией подлинности?
Традиция?



> Глупости говорите! Самые смертоносные методики были разработаны ещё минимум на 1000 лет раньше, чем появился буддийский монастырь Шаолинь. Они происходят из даосских и шаманских знаний о природе и взаимодействии человека и Космоса, на знании медицины и магии.


Вы можете поведать об этом? Что это за методики, как они делаются, в чем суть, каков метод, сроки и тд? Именно вы знаете хоть одну такую методику?



> Кроме того, для того, чтобы убить человека, не нужно накачивать мышцы и уметь махать конечностями. При хорошем знании той же медицины это можно сделать достаточно просто.


Не могу с вами согласиться. Хорошие знания медицины без отточеных действий, расчета, дистанции, скорости, хладнокровия и тд. не могут помочь в этом! И это не совсем просто, как вы думаете. Иначе бы самураи могли не тратить на тренировки по 8 - 10 часов в день, а изучали бы медицину и надеялись на лучшее  :Smilie: 



> Основываясь же на моём книжном представлении о самураях, они были не самыми лучшими воинами


А кто был лучше их? (что говорят книги  :Smilie:    )

----------


## Борис

//Что именно, Борис, по вашему ни к чему и вредно?//

Ни к чему - множественные культурные заимствования.

Вредно - например, установка на то, чтоб выполнять волю господина любой ценой.

У буддиста, знаете ли, совесть *своя* есть. (И перепоручение ее начальнику закон кармы не отменит  :Smilie:  ).И Пять Обетов (а у кого и поболе  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Арджава

Skyku:



> Это упражнение было дано самим Бодхидхармой или разработан позже?


Точно этого я не знаю! Но в тао, которое дал монахам Да Мо были удары пальцами в живот, глаза.



> Где архаты? Выше было утверждение что Путь Воина короче. Так где они, архаты? Среди бойцов и самураев?
> И почему медитации учили самураев мирные монахи, а не наоборот.


Короче в том плане, что жизнь война короче! Самурай в любой миг мог погибнуть, а миролюбивый монах нет..У самурая есть враги, у монаха нет. И у самураев нет такого понятия, как архат.  И еще хороший вопрос вы задали! Если самураев считают убийцами, то зачем монахи учили их медитации? Убивать они всеравно не перестали, а стали убивать еще более искусно! У мирных монахов больше времени для практики медитации и вероятно. что именно поэтому они более продвинуты в этой области, и поэтому они обучали их. Самурай, посколько постоянно находился на службе и должен был выполнять предписания, жить по уставу, выполнять свой долг, заботиться о Господине, воевать - такова жизнь Самурая. Монаху проще...он распростронял Дхарму, медитацию - поэтому он был специалистом в этом деле! Самурай же был специалистом в боевой тактике и стратегии, а также в методике тренировки. 
Суровые тренировки, войны, смерть, опасность и тд, с которыми постоянно сталкивался самурай, рано или поздно ставят его перед вопросом жизни и смерти, адом и раем...а специалиста в этих вопросах, более опытного чем монах не найти! Монах же понимал, что Воин-самурай действително имеет не праздный интерес, что в его душе действительно живет вопрос, искренний, жизненноважный...



> Прекрасно развитое чувство долга.
> Швейцарская гвардия тоже славится неподкупностью.
> И гвардия Наполеона тоже не сдалась при Ватерлоо.
> И спратанцы во главе с Леонидом знали что все полягут.
> При чем здесь просветление?


Уникальность восточных единоборств в том, что оно родилось и развивалось на Востоке, где есть идея Просветления, Самореализации, Достижения Состояния Будды и тд.Французы и Швейцарцы не могут этим похвастать. Именно поэтому истинные восточные единоборства так сильно отличаются по духу от того же бокса, кик-боксинга и тд.



> из Дхаммапады:
> 103. Если бы кто-нибудь в битве тысячекратно победил тысячу людей, а другой победил бы себя одного, то именно этот другой - величайший победитель в битве.


Согласен! Абсолютное Бусидо!



> 201. Победа порождает ненависть; побежденный живет в печали. В счастье живет спокойный, отказывающийся от победы и поражения.


Вот Истинный смысл Боевого Искусства!



> А булат дамасский где ковали, в Шаолине? А что бойцы Окинава-Тэ лупили самураев босыми ногами, разве не знаете?
> Но при чем здесь ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ?


Я говорю о человеке, а не о стале  :Smilie: 
Окинава-тэ - это то, что пришло из Китая, из Шаолиня! Это методики, именно те, которые позволяли голой рукой или ногой разбивать самурайские доспехи!



> Ну и изучайте историю единоборств.
> При чем здесь главная миссия, с которой пришел в Китай Бодхидхарма? И главное его наследие?


Напомните пожалуйста - в чем его главная миссия и главное его наследие?

----------


## Арджава

Борис:



> Ни к чему - множественные культурные заимствования.


А я так вообще против любого заимствования.



> Вредно - например, установка на то, чтоб выполнять волю господина любой ценой.


А вы откажитесь выполнить волю вашего чаньского наставника?

----------


## Шаман

Арджава!
Сначала Вы утверждаете (именно утверждаете!), что Дамо делал то-то и то-то. Потом говорите о том, что всё знание о том времен основанно только на домыслах, рассказах и умозаключениях. Т.е. сами же компроментируете свои же утверждения. Не вижу логики.

Что касается методик самосовершенствовании, которые практиковались в Китае ещё до Бодхидхармы, то я их изучал по книгам, исследованиям и рассказам людей, практикующих в традиции. Кстати, сейчас в Москве, например, вполне можно встретить учеников, непосредствеоно обучавшихся или обучающихся у современных патриархов различный стилей тайцзи. Есть даже неформальный "клуб", где периодически эти люди встречаются и обмениваются опытом. 

Мне трудно сказать, ради чего самураи тратили на тренировки 8-10 часов в день. Я так полагаю, что им просто хотелось жить, и хорошо жить, поскольку их воинское искусство давало и деньги, и социальный статус. Но этим самураи мало чем отличаются от современных спецназовцев элитных частей. 
Однако современные "самураи", в отличие от спецназовцев, очень хотят, чтобы самурайство хорошо выглядело. Однако же это смахивает именно на вульгарные претензии на исключительность и эстетство. Почему претензии? Потому что с реальным самурайством не имеет почти ничего общего.

Упомянутое Вами преподаваемое в Шаолине "знаменитое китайское ушу", которое мы сегодня видим в китайских фильмах - это изобретение минувшего 20-го века, когда в к боевым техникам были добавлены элементы гимнастики и китайского циркового искусства. От этого ушу стало более зрелищным, но менее подходящим для реального применения. Это - оценки многих экспертов в области БИ. И сами китайцы этого, впрочем, тоже не скрывают.

Да, ещё вот. Только на выходных я, мирный буддист, как-то имел беседу с последователем Кёкусинкай-карате, у которого в голове примерно такие же мысли были, как и у Вас сейчас. Правда, он не тренировался по 8-10 часов в сутки, но тем не менее. Когда я ему показал чуть-чуть техники, которой я владею, он очень удивился. Между тем, я вообще не занимаюсь никакими боевыми искусствами ни с оружием, не без оружия, а занимаюсь цигуном для поддержания собственного здоровья, а так же тренирую способности лечить людей.
С другой стороны, я знаю очень хороших бойцов (об этом я уже упомянул сейчас), которые тренируются у очень хороших наставников. Так вот, ни у одного человека из них нет такой мешанины в голове и таких амбиций.

О том, что самураи были не самыми лучшими воинами, Вам уже намекали в этом треде: "А что бойцы Окинава-Тэ лупили самураев босыми ногами, разве не знаете?"

----------


## Шаман

Вообще любопытно, как человек спокойно позволяет себе не осмысливать то, что он носит в своей голове. Впрочем, это относится к практике воспитания ума, что свойственно буддистам и, судя по излагаемым Вами мыслям, не особенно свойственно самураям. По крайней мере, в Вашем лице.

Вот скажите мне, какой смысл избирать "путь к просветлению" через самурайство, когда на этом пути столько отвлекающих моментов? И враги у них есть, и воевать  им, бедным, надо, и служить своему господину надо... Сплошные заботы да хлопоты. А ещё надо тренировать своё мастерство, чтобы не ухлопали за просто так... 
Только и оставалось, что ходить в монастырь утешаться. Хотя хождение в монастыри за советом свойственно не только самураям, но и другим мирянам, особенно когда речь идёт о вопросах жизни и смерти).

Монашество тем и хорошо, что позволяет отбросить мирские хлопоты и полностью посвятить себя Дхарме, занимаясь совершенствованием на благо всех живых существ. Тем более, что, по Вашим собственным словам, удаётся им это гораздо лучше, чем самураям  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> У самурая есть враги, у монаха нет.


Угу. А зачем же их наживать, врагов то?



> И у самураев нет такого понятия, как архат.


Спасибо за ответ. То есть в Пути Воина нет стремления к Просветлению.
Вот мы вместе и разобрались  :Smilie: 



> Если самураев считают убийцами, то зачем монахи учили их медитации?


То есть нужно лечить только "хороших" людей?  :Wink: 




> Убивать они всеравно не перестали, а стали убивать еще более искусно!


Ой не скажите. История знает много имен, отказавшихся от самурайского сана и ушедших в монастырь.




> Самурай, посколько постоянно находился на службе и должен был выполнять предписания, жить по уставу, выполнять свой долг, заботиться о Господине, воевать - такова жизнь Самурая.


А крестьянину сеять рис. А матери возиться с детьми. А рыбаку рыбу ловить. А строителю дома строить.
Кто ж спорит то? Вот монах всех желающих и учит медитации.




> Суровые тренировки, войны, смерть, опасность и тд, с которыми постоянно сталкивался самурай, рано или поздно ставят его перед вопросом жизни и смерти, адом и раем...


Я думаю и без войн хватает в этом мире страдания и смерти. Чтобы задуматься. Многие так и задумывались. Например основатель школы Сото в Японии, ТАК пережил смерть своей матери (поправьте если неверно излагаю фрагмент биографии Догена-дзэндзи).
А вот что написал поет Исса Кабаяси, на смерть маленького сына:
Наша жизнь - росинка.
Пусть лишь капелька росы
Наша жизнь - и все же...




> Уникальность восточных единоборств в том, что оно родилось и развивалось на Востоке, где есть идея Просветления, Самореализации, 
> Достижения Состояния Будды и тд.


Якудза тоже имеет старые корни. Мнгогое и многое родилось на Востоке.




> Окинава-тэ - это то, что пришло из Китая, из Шаолиня! Это методики, именно те, которые позволяли голой рукой или ногой разбивать самурайские доспехи!


Да. Окинавские крестьяне таким образом воевали с сёгунатом.




> Напомните пожалуйста - в чем его главная миссия и главное его наследие?


Мдя.....
Я как-то и забыл, что это ведь коан:
"В чем смысл прихода Бодхидхармы с Запада?"

Прочтите хотя-бы всю, небольшую Дхаммападу.
А то выходит актуально писал Бодхидхарма (Да Мо) в своем трактате:
Когда-то жил монах, которого звали Шань Син. Он прочел двенадцать типов Писаний. Однако не мог избежать сансары из-за того, что не узрел собственной природы. Вот так случилось с этим Шань Сином. 
Нынешние люди прочитают несколько сутр и трактатов и думают, что они постигли всю Дхарму. 
Ну и глупцы!

----------


## Арджава

Шаман! 
Насколько я себя знаю, я не логичный человек, вы и сами об этом говорите. Порой замечаю за собой такую вещь, что мне трудно говорить о чем то, не могу подобрать правильных слов, а если и подбираю, то не всегда понятно...я буду стараться более логично говорить с вами!
То, что я говорю о ДаМо - я читал об этом, размышлял и анализировал и приходил к выводам, эти выводы сформировались в утверждения, мои...я так считаю, я так думаю...У вас могут быть другие мысли-выводы на этот счет, а так оно и есть. Может быть вы читали другие источники, у вас другое воспитание, вам по другому рассказывали...В итоге, что имеем - у каждого есть свой взгляд на одну вещь!
В принципе ваше мнение по данному вопросу мне понятно, извините, что не могу обьяснить логически, как мне это понятно.
Что касается тайцзи. Вы считаете, что это смертоносная методика? 
Я говорю о том, что в буддийском храме Шаолинь создавались методики, такие как - Алмазный палец, Железная стопа и тд, которые позволяли превратить тело в грозное оружие для убийств! Если бы эти методики преподавались не на буддийской почве, то возможно они вели бы именно к этому. Но так как эти методики разрабатывались в шаолине, где чтят заветы Да Мо, то они направлены на самореализацию и достижению Буддовости, Просветления. Именно поэтому самураи тратили на тренировки по 8 -10 часов - во первых, чтобы быть сильным, во вторых, чтобы познать! 
Про современное ушу я в курсе! Но я предполагал, что вы логичный человек и легко поймете, что я веду разговор не о цирке и погремушках, а о традиционном ушу!




> у которого в голове примерно такие же мысли были, как и у Вас сейчас. Когда я ему показал чуть-чуть техники, которой я владею, он очень удивился


Ну после показанных вами чудес он конечно же обрел ясную картину мира  :Smilie:  Если серьезно, то для настоящего Война показ техники не вызывает эмоций и удивления, потому что сознание война не впадает в такие крайности. Такое удивление в бою, тем более "очень удивиться" может стоит жизни! Я бы посоветовал вашему товарищу тренироваться 8 -10 часов в день!
На счет цигуна! Я тоже занимаюсь цигун  :Smilie:  и тайцзи



> Так вот, ни у одного человека из них нет такой мешанины в голове и таких амбиций.


Вы видите в этом что то плохое и недостойное? В чем причина вашего беспокойства или сочувствия?  :Smilie: 



> О том, что самураи были не самыми лучшими воинами, Вам уже намекали в этом треде: "А что бойцы Окинава-Тэ лупили самураев босыми ногами, разве не знаете?"


 :Smilie:  Подсмотрели и отредактировали  :Smilie: 



> Вообще любопытно, как человек спокойно позволяет себе не осмысливать то, что он носит в своей голове. Впрочем, это относится к практике воспитания ума, что свойственно буддистам и, судя по излагаемым Вами мыслям, не особенно свойственно самураям. По крайней мере, в Вашем лице.


А с чего вы решили что я ношу это в своей голове ?  :Smilie:  То, что я сейчас говорю вам о Бусидо, Шаолине, единоборствах - это прочитано мной лет 15 назад и я даже удивляюсь, что братец ум еще помнит все это  :Smilie:  Что касается воспитания ума! Путь война подразумевает 5 этапов:
1) Тренировка (воспитания) тела.
2) Тренировка дыхания.
3) Тренировка ума.
4) тренировка энергии.
5) Тренировка духа.


> Вот скажите мне, какой смысл избирать "путь к просветлению" через самурайство, когда на этом пути столько отвлекающих моментов? И враги у них есть, и воевать им, бедным, надо, и служить своему господину надо... Сплошные заботы да хлопоты. А ещё надо тренировать своё мастерство, чтобы не ухлопали за просто так...


То, что понято, то преодалено...человек, который преодалевает трудности - становится стойким, терпеливым и выходит за пределы! 



> Монашество тем и хорошо, что позволяет отбросить мирские хлопоты и полностью посвятить себя Дхарме, занимаясь совершенствованием на благо всех живых существ. Тем более, что, по Вашим собственным словам, удаётся им это гораздо лучше, чем самураям


Каждый выбирает свой Путь!
___________________________________________________
Skyku:


> Спасибо за ответ. То есть в Пути Воина нет стремления к Просветлению.


Сначало нет...но потом возникает! А потом опять ...нет  :Smilie: 



> Прочтите хотя-бы всю, небольшую Дхаммападу.


Читал! Хорошая книга  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Аржава
///Есть фильм китайский "Северный и южный Шаолинь" в котором снимались Мастера Ушу. Так вот там в конце, когда мятежнику монах отрубает голову, он складывает руки и говорит Амитофо! ///

Какие конкретно мастера ушу? Монахи? Джеки Чан тоже мастер ушу между прочим.

/// Я не изучаю учение Да Мо в том смысле, что я не являюсь по своей традиции Чань буддистом! Но я изучаю единоборства, и именно в том смысле, как это предложил Дамо - то есть сочетание занятий ушу и медитации.///

Какие труды Дамо по ушу Вы изучали? Откуда Вы знаете, что преподавал Дамо?

///В настоящее время значение единоборств в Чань-буддизме почему то упало и люди занимаются чтением сутр и многочасовыми медитациями///

В Чань-буддизме никогда никакого особенного значения единоборства не имели. Представьте себе, что Вы ммм... географ, но делаете каждое утро зарядку. Не будете же Вы утверждать, что зарядка - это часть географии?
Дамо медитировал шесть лет между прочим без перерыва.
Знаете ли Вы, что значит в китайском языке "чань"?

Да, кстати, Арджава, Вы вообще-то понимаете разницу между монахом и самураем - просто чем по жизни занимается один, а чем другой? Для чего один тренируется, а для чего другой?

----------


## До

_Арджава: У самурая есть враги, у монаха нет.
Skyku: Угу. А зачем же их наживать, врагов то?_

По сути дела у самурая нет врагов или не должно быть, потому что для него есть приказы господина. Служение господину вот высшая ценность.
А у монахов как раз есть враги - собственные желания и клеши и т.д. Но не люди. И это на мой взгляд гораздо благороднее чем позиция самураев.


И вот еще мысль. И давно убиство стало обсуждаться на буддийском форуме на равных как возможный путь к просветлению? Почему бы не обсудить путь педофила и т.д.?


_Арджава: Уникальность восточных единоборств в том, что оно родилось и развивалось на Востоке, где есть идея Просветления, Самореализации, Достижения Состояния Будды и тд._

Ну что самые нецивилизованые войны это видимо удел запада? Рыцарство. Святые войны. Всевозможные конвенции о ведении войн, о военнопленных. Права человека. Просвещение. Это всё восточная культура родила на стремлении к просветлению, а не западная на служении и т.д. богу и т.д.


_Арджава: Насколько я себя знаю, я не логичный человек, вы и сами об этом говорите. Порой замечаю за собой такую вещь, что мне трудно говорить о чем то, не могу подобрать правильных слов, а если и подбираю, то не всегда понятно...я буду стараться более логично говорить с вами!_

Ну что вы извиняетесь? Просто делайте сразу так как решили.

_Арджава: То, что я говорю о ДаМо - я читал об этом, размышлял и анализировал и приходил к выводам, эти выводы сформировались в утверждения, мои...я так считаю, я так думаю...У вас могут быть другие мысли-выводы на этот счет, а так оно и есть. Может быть вы читали другие источники, у вас другое воспитание, вам по другому рассказывали...В итоге, что имеем - у каждого есть свой взгляд на одну вещь!_

У нас разный взгляд на одну вещь. Эта мысль-предпосылка к чему то боольшему, она прямо скажем не нова. Какой же последует вывод?

----------


## Спокойный

Арджава, сколько Вам лет?

(добавлено)
А, пардон, вижу, студент.
Ну всё и понятно. Молод ищщо, горяч и глуп.  :Smilie:

----------


## OOO

Мдя! Ну и нагородили вы тут огородов!)
Большинство из присутствующих судят о БИ по бульварной прессе. На самом деле БИ являются одними из самых уникальных и эффективных практик проверенных тысячилетиями!
Уникальность состоит в том что воин должен правильно сбалансировать свои ум и тело.А это возможно только при полном отсутсвии к кам либо понятиям и привязанностям.В том числе к таким понятиям как Жизнь и Смерть.
Согласен что этот путь является одним из самых трудных и подходит далеко не каждому.

----------


## Шаман

2 Арджава:
*= Что касается тайцзи. Вы считаете, что это смертоносная методика?*
Вообще-то убить можно даже лопатой. Что касается Тайцзи цюань, то само название говорит о том, что это боевое искусство. Смертельное же оно или нет, зависит от намерений того, кто эту «методику» использует.
Вы приводили пример с «алмазным пальцем»: можно протыкать стены. Но, в таком случае, занятие штангой – ещё более воинственный и убойный метод. Противника можно просто плющить, даже особо не прицеливаясь.
С другой стороны, если воин одел «железную рубашку», то в носу ковырять можно только «алмазным пальцем», а как иначе?

*= То, что я говорю о ДаМо - я читал об этом, размышлял и анализировал и приходил к выводам, эти выводы сформировались в утверждения, мои...я так считаю, я так думаю...*
Поскольку Вы сами сказали, что Вы – человек нелогичный, то логично предположить, что выводы у Вас получились весьма сомнительные. То, что вы считаете и думаете, совсем не обязательно происходило на самом деле.

А это уже абзац, в смысле перл:
* Я говорю о том, что в буддийском храме Шаолинь создавались методики, такие как - Алмазный палец, Железная стопа и тд, которые позволяли превратить тело в грозное оружие для убийств! Если бы эти методики преподавались не на буддийской почве, то возможно они вели бы именно к этому. Но так как эти методики разрабатывались в шаолине, где чтят заветы Да Мо, то они направлены на самореализацию и достижению Буддовости, Просветления. Именно поэтому самураи тратили на тренировки по 8 -10 часов - во первых, чтобы быть сильным, во вторых, чтобы познать!*
(В русском языке есть пословица: «заставь … Богу молиться – он и лоб расшибёт».)
Выходит, что самураи, выходит, чтили заветы Дамо?  :Smilie:  Может быть, они были ещё и последователями Махаяны и своей целью ставили помощь живым существам?  :Smilie: 
В Шаолине-то, действительно, чтят заветы Дамо. Только самураи к ним совершенно не имеют никакого отношения.
Хотя… телевизор подключается к электросети и у него есть стеклянный экран. Поэтому в микроволновке можно разогревать пищу.

Тут наткнулся на одну притчу. Буддийского монаха спросили:
- Скажите, что нужно делать в течение дня, как пестовать самого себя, чтобы быть уверенным в том, что всё совершено сполна?
- Не следует совершать дурных поступков и необходимо следовать добрым делам, никогда не поворачиваясь к ним спиной.
- Но это знает уже и трёхлетний ребёнок!
- Конечно, и трёхлетний ребёнок знает это, но чаще всего даже столетний старец не способен этому следовать.
К этому остаётся только добавить, что мы всегда находим себе самооправдание в выборе пути, заморачиваясь чем угодно, в первую очередь наиболее ярким и внешним.
Однако же для того, чтобы совершенствовать себя и уметь помогать другим, вовсе не нужно создавать трудности для того, чтобы их преодолевать. Вовсе не нужно наживать себе врагов, чтобы потом вести войну за мир. Самураи же явно не ищут лёгких путей! И этим они мало чем отличаются от прочих любителей эзотерики.

Что касается машины для убийств, в которые превращали себя монахи Шаолиня. Я вполне допускаю, что монахи могли обучать воинов, возможно, даже за деньги. Однако буддийским монахам убивать запрещено категорически. Они и обеты специальные дают по этому поводу. Поэтому один человек либо буддийский монах, либо воин.
А легенд про Шаолинь сложено множество. В том числе, как я уже и говорил, в прошедшем 20-м веке.
Хотя… не все монахи, видимо, были буддистами. Да и уклад школ боевых искусств и тогда, и сейчас часто напоминает монастырский. А по внешнему виду не всегда понятно, монах в том монастыре или ещё кто.
Известно множество случаев и раньше и сейчас, когда люди преподают вообще свои техники под соусом шаолиньских, подают под этим соусом свои красивые идеи, ничего общего с идеями буддизма Махаяны не имеющими.
А в общем случае любого, кто бреет голову и умеет махать руками вполне можно принять за шаолиньского (а какого же ещё?) монаха. А раз так, то все бритоголовые по определению – самураи.

----------


## Шаман

Ещё 
*=Если серьезно, то для настоящего Война показ техники не вызывает эмоций и удивления, потому что сознание война не впадает в такие крайности. Такое удивление в бою, тем более "очень удивиться" может стоит жизни! Я бы посоветовал вашему товарищу тренироваться 8 -10 часов в день!*
Именно поскольку он всё-таки мой товарищ, и я не желаю ему зла, я никак не буду ему давать таких советов.
Вы будете удивлены парадоксу: чем больше «самурай» тренируется, тем с ним проще справиться. А товарищу я бы с удовольствием предложил чашку чая. Но он к этому, к сожалению, пока не готов.

----------


## Арджава

Ерш:


> Какие труды Дамо по ушу Вы изучали? Откуда Вы знаете, что преподавал Дамо?


Я изучал тао 18 рук Архатов, которое дал монахам для практики Да Мо. А также его трактаты - Ицзиньцзин - "Трактат об изменении мышц и сухожилий" и "Сисуйцзин" - "Трактат Омовения Костного Мозга". И что второй патриарх Хуэйкэ получил от Да Мо посвящение и трактат Сисуйцзин, который долгое время передовался тайно для избранных.



> В Чань-буддизме никогда никакого особенного значения единоборства не имели


Вероятно вы так утверждаете потому, что для вас единоборства ничего не значат! Даже теже монахи из Шаолиня, если вы спросите у них о значении единоборств и цигун в духовном пути, дадут вам интересный ответ. Для вас единоборства, не более чем зарядка, но на самом деле это не так!



> Дамо медитировал шесть лет между прочим без перерыва.
> Знаете ли Вы, что значит в китайском языке "чань"?


Опять же это легенда - медитировать 6 или 9 лет не вставая с места. Я думаю, что эти 6-9 лет, что он провел в пещере, он занимался как раз единоборствами, цигун и сидячей медитацией цзочань. Именно тогда разработались им Шибалоханьшоу, Ицзиньцзин и Сисуйцзин, а также Чань - тоесть медитация.



> Да, кстати, Арджава, Вы вообще-то понимаете разницу между монахом и самураем - просто чем по жизни занимается один, а чем другой? Для чего один тренируется, а для чего другой?


Да понимаю и вижу в этом много общего!

До1:



> У нас разный взгляд на одну вещь. Эта мысль-предпосылка к чему то боольшему, она прямо скажем не нова. Какой же последует вывод?


Думаю что время покажет.

Спокойный:



> Ну всё и понятно. Молод ищщо, горяч и глуп.


??? Молодость - это хорошо, горячее - это живое, а то что глуп - не страшно  :Smilie:  зато молод и горяч  :Smilie: 

ООО:



> Уникальность состоит в том что воин должен правильно сбалансировать свои ум и тело.А это возможно только при полном отсутсвии к кам либо понятиям и привязанностям.В том числе к таким понятиям как Жизнь и Смерть.
> Согласен что этот путь является одним из самых трудных и подходит далеко не каждому.


Абсолютно с вами согласен! Как вы считаете, Путь Война - это Путь к Просветлению?

Шаман:
Как вы считаете, Тайцзи - это Путь к просветлению?



> Поскольку Вы сами сказали, что Вы – человек нелогичный, то логично предположить, что выводы у Вас получились весьма сомнительные. То, что вы считаете и думаете, совсем не обязательно происходило на самом деле.


Вы правы, это всего лишь мои выводы и догадки и я не претендую на то, чтобы считать их правильными и что именно так происходило на самом деле! Скажите, на что опираетесь вы в своих выводах?

----------


## Арджава

Шаман:



> Вы будете удивлены парадоксу: чем больше «самурай» тренируется, тем с ним проще справиться


Это есть ошибочное мнение и оно не соответствует действительности! Откуда у вас это парадокс?  :Smilie:  Явно что не на основе своего опыта в тренировке  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 ООО

Разговор, собственно не о БИ, а о играх ума. Все что угодно может быть путем к Просветлению, даже мытье посуды. Игра в самураев (ниндзя, шаолиньских монахов, ... можно продолжать на выбор) - ни к чему не приведет. Впрочем у молодых людей это пройдет. Молодые люди всегда стремятся быть чем-то еще. Это как бы издержки процесса социализации. Вы кто? - Я самурай! Ага, понятно о чем с человеком поговорить.

2 Аржава

Как известно, монастырь Шаолинь - это не единственный чаньский монастырь в Китае. Их там десятки тысяч. Рекламу ему сделало кино про ушу. Оно его и погубило. В большинстве же монастырей, никто специально ушу не практикует. Даже в Шаолине есть усэны, а есть обычные монахи.
Кстати, хорошо бы Вам помимо трактатов по единоборствам изучить еще буддийские труды Бодхидхармы. А то как-то странно получается - говорим о буддизме, а с буддизмом то и не знакомы.

Собственно говоря, мы обсуждаем самураев, а не монахов шаолиня. Монахи, кстати, знают что делают, тут я с Вами согласен. Самураи вот только доморощенные - цирк.

----------


## woltang

АРджава, непонятно, кому и что вы доказываете про себя?
У вас есть путь, по которому вы идёте, есть Учитель. Есть силы и запал как видно по вашим выступлениям. 
Определиться в жизни - половина дела. вы это уже сделали
 Искренне желаю вам доброго пути! 

ЗЫ. также, вы добрый и хороший - помните об этом.  Мы вас любим  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Demen

Между японскими и китайскими воинскими исскуствами шаолиньского Кунг-Фу и тай-цзи-цюань имеется коренное различие.Последние два прекрасно подходят для боя, но они изначально развивались как средства, подкрепляющие собой практику Дзен; тогда как практика Дзен изначально использовалась для подкрепления самого Бусидо, являющегося истоком воинских военных исскуств Страны Восходящего Солнца. Иными словами, в Японских воинских исскуствах связь с Дзен носит обратный характер.
Шаолиньский Монах, к примеру, в своем развитии идет от Кунг-Фу к Дзен. А Самурай - от Дзен к своему боевому исскуству.
Шаолиньский Монах начинает с Кунг-Фу, но на высшей ступени обучения он отбрасывает это боевое исскуство и стремиться обрести Духовное Просветление.
Самурай начинает с самых ранних детских лет изучать Великолепие Боя и на высшей стадии использует Дзен для совершенства навыков воинского исскуства, что бы в конечном счете стать прекрасным Воином и Борцом.....

----------


## Арджава

Ерш




> Кстати, хорошо бы Вам помимо трактатов по единоборствам изучить еще буддийские труды Бодхидхармы. А то как-то странно получается - говорим о буддизме, а с буддизмом то и не знакомы.


Что посоветуете?
Да, с буддизмом я мало знаком, это правда..поэтому я здесь.



> В большинстве же монастырей, никто специально ушу не практикует. Даже в Шаолине есть усэны, а есть обычные монахи..


Многие буддисты выступают против усовершенствования боевых навыков, потому что считают, что они - буддисты, должны избегать насилия. По этой причине в большинстве храмов практикуется лишь неподвижная медитация, направленная на достижение Буддовости. Когда Да Мо пришел в Шаолинь, он увидел, что монахи очень истощены, они читают сутры и медитируют, но при этом выглядят не совсем хорошо. Представьте человека, который только сидит дома, читает и спит, читает и спит... Поэтому Да Мо и дал им упражнения, которые бы укрепили тело монахов, поддерживали бы в них здоровье, давали силы и тд. Ведь согласитесь, что у здорового, сильного монаха больше шансов обрести Буддовость, чем у больного и слабого.



> Собственно говоря, мы обсуждаем самураев, а не монахов шаолиня. Монахи, кстати, знают что делают, тут я с Вами согласен. Самураи вот только доморощенные - цирк.


Я не говорю о доморощенных самураях  :Smilie:  и про игры в самураев тоже..И на вопрос Вы-кто? я не скажу, что я самурай  :Smilie:  И я вовсе не стремлюсь быть кем то еще или похожим на кого то  :Smilie:  почему вы так поверхностно относитесь?

woltang



> АРджава, непонятно, кому и что вы доказываете про себя?


Не про себя.. :Smilie:  Данный тред называется -  Как мы понимаем Дзен. Дзен Самурая. Из всего написанного об этом получается, что я молодой, горячий глупец, который ничего не понимает, а если что то и понимает, то это не логично, а следовательно сомнительно! То есть я должен усомниться в себе  :Smilie:  



> Искренне желаю вам доброго пути! 
> ЗЫ. также, вы добрый и хороший - помните об этом. Мы вас любим


И я вам искренне желаю всего хорошего! С любовью к вам! Вот к чему ведет самурайская тренировка, самурайский дзен! Любовь и благо всем живым существам! 

Об этом я и говорю здесь! Я на своем опыте убеждаюсь в этом, на поте и крови...но мне говорят, что самураи - просто убийцы  :Smilie:  Мне непонятно, почему буддисты так считают? На чем основаны их аргументы и выводы? Почему они так против этого? Я - идущий этим Путем, путем война или Бусидо, исходя из своего опыта, полученного в додже и на татами говорю, что это ведет к тому же самому, что и чань-буддизм и другие течения! Суть треда в том, что дзен самурая в своей высшей стадии - это любовь к ближнему и благо ЖС! Что самурай - воин в итоге приходит к понимаю тех же вещей, что и монах. Вероятно поэтому самураи и монахи дзен часто дружили  :Smilie:  Вероятно поэтому, нас - войнов тянет к вам, а вы всегда рады нам  :Smilie:

----------


## Demen

....Один из ронинов, Урамацу Кихэй Хидэнао, в предсмертной записке, которую в ночь нападения пришил к клобуку дзукин, писал:
"Отдать жизнь за господина - это Долг Самурая. И хотя в ста случаях из тысячи хотелось бы избежать этого, но Долг велит не дрожать над своей жизнью..."
В этих словах чувстваволось некоторое колебание и, устыдившись его, Урамацу написал стих:

"Судьбы не изменишь!
Ничего избежать
Невозможно!"

Такие же прекрасные стихи написал его товарищ по оружию Онодэра Тоэмон Хидэтома:

"Ранним утром сегодня
Не найти особенных слов.
Скажу лишь:"За господина!"-
И стану росой 
Эфемерной......


Мы много уже и написали, и обсудили.....Но понятие "Самурай" - это понятие "Присяги и Службы".....Это Дзен Дисциплины (извините за вульгаризм).....


Кому Мы сами служим.......????

----------


## Арджава

> Шаолиньский Монах начинает с Кунг-Фу, но на высшей ступени обучения он отбрасывает это боевое исскуство и стремиться обрести Духовное Просветление.
> Самурай начинает с самых ранних детских лет изучать Великолепие Боя и на высшей стадии использует Дзен для совершенства навыков воинского исскуства, что бы в конечном счете стать прекрасным Воином и Борцом.....


Прекрасное заявление...

Еще хотел бы сказать такую вещь! Как вам известно, в дзене часто используют удары по ученикам - кулаком или палкой...или кричат! - вот вам отклик того, как через боевое искусство говорят языком дзен!

----------


## Ersh

///Многие буддисты выступают против усовершенствования боевых навыков, потому что считают, что они - буддисты, должны избегать насилия. По этой причине в большинстве храмов практикуется лишь неподвижная медитация, направленная на достижение Буддовости. Когда Да Мо пришел в Шаолинь, он увидел, что монахи очень истощены, они читают сутры и медитируют, но при этом выглядят не совсем хорошо. Представьте человека, который только сидит дома, читает и спит, читает и спит... Поэтому Да Мо и дал им упражнения, которые бы укрепили тело монахов, поддерживали бы в них здоровье, давали силы и тд. Ведь согласитесь, что у здорового, сильного монаха больше шансов обрести Буддовость, чем у больного и слабого.
///
///Да, с буддизмом я мало знаком, это правда..поэтому я здесь.///
Да... что уж говорить тут. Если мало знакомы с буддизмом, чем занимаются монахи, то уж лучше знакомьтесь получше, если есть желание. Тогда не надо будет ничего представлять.
У больного и слабого столько же шансов обрести буддовость, сколько у здорового.
Если не изучать сутры, не заниматься медитацией, то из Вас получится отличный мастер БИ.  Но Буддой Вам не стать.

2 Демен
///Шаолиньский Монах, к примеру, в своем развитии идет от Кунг-Фу к Дзен. А Самурай - от Дзен к своему боевому исскуству.///
///Шаолиньский Монах начинает с Кунг-Фу, но на высшей ступени обучения он отбрасывает это боевое исскуство и стремиться обрести Духовное Просветление.///

Какой наивный бред. Есть шаолиньские монахи не занимающиеся кунгфу в понимании БИ. А если монах не практикует, не изучает сутры - его пожалуй, погонят из монастыря. Что это вам, спортшкола чтоли?

//Самурай начинает с самых ранних детских лет изучать Великолепие Боя и на высшей стадии использует Дзен для совершенства навыков воинского исскуства, что бы в конечном счете стать прекрасным Воином и Борцом.....///

Использование элементов Дзен самураями для такой цели - это профанация Дзен. Любой буддист берет на себя обет не убивать живые существа без кайней необходимости.
Тот же Дамо учил, что чань состоит из двух аспектов - дхъяны и морального совершенствования. Вряд ли он имел в виду, что его последователи некие люди возьмут первое, и извратив второе будут использовать его методики для делания из себя идеальных убийц.

----------


## Ersh

Чтобы наш разговор не шел в русле "представьте сбе" и "я так дуиаю", привожу две ссылки - одна на кодекс бусидо, другая - на шаолиньские заповеди. Можно сравнить.

http://ipm.sci-nnov.ru/~Vopilkin/busido/bushido.html

http://www.kungfu.ru/article.html?rid=3&id=18

Только две цитаты:
Шаолинь:
". Совершенствующийся в боевом ремесле делает это лишь ради самозащиты, укрепляя собственную кровь и циркуляцию ци, воспитывает в себе смелость и отвагу в бою. Тот, кто нарушает этот принцип, совершает то же преступление, что и нарушающий буддийские предписания. 
"

Бусидо:
"“Никогда не следует задумываться над тем, кто прав, кто ви- 
новат. Никогда также не следует задумываться над тем, что хо- 
рошо и что нехорошо. Спрашивать, что нехорошо, так же плохо, 
как спрашивать, что хорошо. Вся суть в том, чтобы человек ни- 
когда не вдавался в рассуждения”. 
Сёгун Иэмицу сказал: “Вот то, чего я хотел”. 
ДОЛГ 
Самурай обязан отдать своему князю душу и тело; кроме того, 
он должен быть мудрым, милосердным и мужественным. Без этого 
он ничего не достигнет. Если хочешь стать мудрым, советуйся с 
Другими; если хочешь стать милосердным, помогай другим; если 
хочешь стать храбрым, бросайся на врага и вырывай у него побе- 
ду. Все это необходимо в жизни. Достойные поймут это. "

----------


## Арджава

Ерш:



> Если не изучать сутры, не заниматься медитацией, то из Вас получится отличный мастер БИ. Но Буддой Вам не стать.


Во первых насколько мне известно, мы все изначально Будды! Во вторых, насколько я осведомлен - дзен призывает к избавлению от желаний, даже от такого желания, как стать Буддой! В третьих, я занимаюсь медитацией и общаюсь с людьми, изучающими сутры, к примеру Вы, Ерш! 
Ну и последнее...Вы знаете Путь и метод как стать Буддой, то есть нужно изучать сутры и медитировать! Уточните пожалуста, что значит стать Буддой? Насколько я знаю, слово Будда означает - "Пробужденный", тот кто постоянно пребывает в здесь и сейчас, то есть не спит, не омраченный страстями, желаниями и тд. Мастер БИ тоже не спит, потому что "уснуть" во время схватки - это проиграть или умереть! Нужно постоянно быть здесь и сейчас - это Дзен! Или не дзен?
Хотел бы спросить у вас, имеет ли Мастер БИ реализацию, подобную Мастеру Дзен или нет? И почему?

----------


## Арджава

Чань, ушедший в Китае в мистицизм, а в некоторых школах в алхимию, японские школы, больше увлекающиеся КОАНАМИ, не подходили для реального боя. На Окинаве решалась практическая задача - достижения сатори было не абстрактной целью улучшения себя, а средством входа в состояние "му син" (пустое сознание). Победить самурая можно было только находясь на уровне бессознательного, именно в этом состоянии психофизиологические реакции человека ускоряются в десятки раз.   Состояние "му син" наиболее полно выражается двумя терминами: "Цуки-но-кокоро" ( Дух как луна ) - сознание похоже на лунный свет, который равномерно освещает все. Это сознание воспринимает противника целиком, не обращая внимание на какие-то отдельные движения, но воспринимая весь комплекс движений и реагируя на них максимальнно адекватнно и "Мидзу-но-кокоро" ( Дух как вода ). Сознание похоже на гладкую поверхность воды, дающую неискаженные отражения. Оно не занято мыслями об атаке или защите, которые могут помешать оценить намерения противника и в результате дать ему преимущество, да и сама оценка намерений не существует. Атака, отражение атаки происходит на уровне бессознательного. То есть "пустое сознание" олицетворяет "гармонию бытия" и атакующий нарушает эту гармонию. Мастер бессознательно ее восстанавливает. Жизнь человека уподобляется медленному течению реки. Противник всего лишь небольшой камень, который вода не спеша обтекает. Возникают небольшие буруны, возмущения воды - и через секунду вновь гладкая, ничем не замутненная поверхность. Вода уже забыла о камне встретившемся ей на пути.

Каратэ - это Дзен, а Дзен - это Каратэ! http://budo.narod.ru/dzen1.html

----------


## Ersh

Вот как раз реализацию изначальной буддовости я и подразумеваю.
Для того, чтобы стать Буддой необходимо изучать сутры и медитировать. Также необходимо внимательно слушать свое сердце, и поступать согласно ему.
Об этом и Бодхидарма говорил. Он не говорил - практикуйте Идзидзин, и станете буддой.

----------


## Ersh

///Чань, ушедший в Китае в мистицизм, а в некоторых школах в алхимию, японские школы, больше увлекающиеся КОАНАМИ, не подходили для реального боя///

О как! ...  Дзен оказывается - это такая штука, которую придумали специально, чтобы каратисты дрались лучше...

Кстати, карате тоже не больно-то походит для реального уличного боя. Вас пырнут ржавой заточкой исподтишка, Вы даже "годзаэмас" сказать не успеете.

----------


## Шаман

Как здорово с лёгкостью не доверять одним легендам, а принимать другие, столь же достоверные  :Smilie: 

*Арджава:* Опять же это легенда - медитировать 6 или 9 лет не вставая с места. Я думаю, что эти 6-9 лет, что он провел в пещере, он занимался как раз единоборствами, цигун и сидячей медитацией цзочань. Именно тогда разработались им Шибалоханьшоу, Ицзиньцзин и Сисуйцзин, а также Чань - то есть медитация.

Арджава, Вы ту пещеру видели? Там просто негде развернуться!
А ведь эта легенда имеет под собой основу. Множество буддийских монахов в целях совершенствования проводит как минимум 3-летние затворничества. В этом отношении срок в 6 лет, конечно, выдающийся, но не более того.

*Арджава:*Даже теже монахи из Шаолиня, если вы спросите у них о значении единоборств и цигун в духовном пути, дадут вам интересный ответ. Для вас единоборства, не более чем зарядка, но на самом деле это не так!

Арджава, а вы кого-нибудь из них сами спрашивали, разговаривали? А в Шаолине сколько раз были?
Ersh Вам уже ответил, что для просветления может быть использовано хоть мытьё посуды. Вы вод представляете себе самурая, упражняющегося с метлой? А прецеденты, когда люди для достижения просветления использовали именно это орудие БИ, известны. 

Кстати говоря, горячность по молодости может быть причиной плохого здоровья в старости. Это я Вам говорю как человек, имеющий некоторое отношение к медицине, в т.ч. к профилактике заболеваний.
А вот то, что люди, по горячности и неосмотрительности наделавшие ошибок в молодости, всю оставшуюся жизнь тратят на их исправление, вместо того, чтобы стараться не совершать ошибок, не является путём мудрости. Однако это способ хорошо и бесполезно потратить свою жизнь.

И ещё меня постоянно забавляет, что Вы сначала что-то говорите, а потом тут же от этого отказываетесь. Сравните: «Для вас единоборства, не более чем зарядка, но на самом деле это не так!» и «Вы правы, это всего лишь мои выводы и догадки и я не претендую на то, чтобы считать их правильными и что именно так происходило на самом деле!».  :Wink: 
Эх, молодость, молодость. :-Р

*Арджава:* Это есть ошибочное мнение и оно не соответствует действительности! Откуда у вас это парадокс?  Явно что не на основе своего опыта в тренировке. 

Что я могу сказать. У меня впечатление, что я беседую с человеком, который тренирует способности пробивать головой стену способом постоянных ударов головой о стену, причём смысл для него имеет не результат, но процесс. Действительно, у нас разные пути, в чём я с Вами согласен.
Для буддистов важен всё-же не процесс, а результат. Если нужно пробить стену, так тут, пожалуй, нужен молоток. А если нужно переправиться через реку, то нужна лодка.
Опираюсь я на свой опыт в тренировке, только тренировать стараюсь не лоб, а ум.

Да, ещё по поводу Вашей легенды о том, что когда Да Мо пришел в Шаолинь, он увидел, что монахи очень истощены, они читают сутры и медитируют, но при этом выглядят не совсем хорошо. Представьте человека, который только сидит дома, читает и спит, читает и спит... Поэтому Да Мо и дал им упражнения, которые бы укрепили тело монахов, поддерживали бы в них здоровье, давали силы и тд.

Вы повторяете очередной рекламный слоган Шаолиня. Если бы Вы хотя бы чуть-чуть больше интересовались, что же за место, где находится Шаолинь, Вы бы наверное подумали чуть больше. А место очень интересное. Боевыми искусствами в тех местах занимались задолго до появления там буддизма. Так что более реалистичным можно считать тот факт, что люди, приходившие в Шаолинь для того, чтобы заниматься практикой Дхармы, приносили с собой и навыки тренировки тела, которые и развивали в свободное от практики Дхармы время.

И ещё замечательно (на последок):
*Арджава*: Я не говорю о доморощенных самураях  и про игры в самураев тоже..И на вопрос Вы-кто? я не скажу, что я самурай  И я вовсе не стремлюсь быть кем то еще или похожим на кого то  почему вы так поверхностно относитесь?

Вы только что сказали, что сами не являетесь тем, о чём гордо повествуете. О чём было понятно практически сразу, как только Вы открыли рот… Соответственно, и отношение к Вам (точнее, к Вашим заблуждениям) такое же, поверхностное.

И самое-самое напоследок:
*Арджава*: Из всего написанного об этом получается, что я молодой, горячий глупец, который ничего не понимает, а если что то и понимает, то это не логично, а следовательно сомнительно! То есть я должен усомниться в себе.

Вы так боитесь потерять лицо? Ну право, Вы же не станете делать себе харакири?
Кроме того, как же ваше утверждение о том, что Воин не должен ничего бояться?
Упорствование, в конечном счёте, - это путь недалёкого. Признание своей неправоты – это путь мудрого. Сомнение в том, что твои мысли могут оказаться не совсем соответствующими «действительности» - это начало пути мудрого.

----------


## Дина

> Для того, чтобы стать Буддой необходимо изучать сутры и медитировать. Также необходимо внимательно слушать свое сердце, и поступать согласно ему.

Ersh, а это необходимое условие или достаточное?

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Что я могу сказать. У меня впечатление, что я беседую с человеком, который тренирует способности пробивать головой стену способом постоянных ударов головой о стену, причём смысл для него имеет не результат, но процесс. Действительно, у нас разные пути, в чём я с Вами согласен.
Для буддистов важен всё-же не процесс, а результат. Если нужно пробить стену, так тут, пожалуй, нужен молоток. А если нужно переправиться через реку, то нужна лодка.
Опираюсь я на свой опыт в тренировке, только тренировать стараюсь не лоб, а ум.

Ай-яй-яй, Шаман, ну не уродился кшатрием, почто на автомате к Калашникову идешь?

----------


## Шаман

Так э-э-э Будда вот мог бы легко избрать путь кшатрия, благо, все условия и т.п. И куда его понесло на БВЖС?  :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *> Для того, чтобы стать Буддой необходимо изучать сутры и медитировать. Также необходимо внимательно слушать свое сердце, и поступать согласно ему.
> 
> Ersh, а это необходимое условие или достаточное?*


А что бы Вы хотели бы, чтобы я ответил?

----------


## Дина

Правду и только правду!

----------


## Спокойный

> Не про себя.. Данный тред называется -  Как мы понимаем Дзен. Дзен Самурая. Из всего написанного об этом получается, что я молодой, горячий глупец, который ничего не понимает


Не только. Ещё и романтик.  :Smilie: 

Кстати, а почему бы не поговорить о Дзен Спецназа? Или Дзен Омона? Или Дзен Стройбата?

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Так э-э-э Будда вот мог бы легко избрать путь кшатрия, благо, все условия и т.п. И куда его понесло на БВЖС? *


Закосил он от армии. Прынц же был, привык, понимаешь, на всём готовеньком.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> * Да Мо ввел 18 рук Архатов и пару методик Цигун. Отсюда пошло единоборство - как метод ведущий к просветлению!*


Уважаемый Арджава!

Ввиду того, что Вы, видимо, не особенно глубоко разбираетесь в дзэн я хочу Вам сообщить что суть дзэн - это Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты. Обратите внимание на то, что "*Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на ПРАДЖНЯ-ПАРАМИТУ обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи*".

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *Правду и только правду!*


Внимательно послушайте свое сердце - готовы ли Вы принять эту правду, какой бы неожиданной и неприятной она для Вас бы ни оказалась?

----------


## Дина

Не сомневайтесь, Ersh!

----------


## Ersh

А Вы внимательно прочитали то, что я написал?

----------


## Дина

> Для того, чтобы стать Буддой необходимо изучать сутры и медитировать. Также необходимо внимательно слушать свое сердце, и поступать согласно ему.

Вот это?

----------


## Ersh

Да, какое слово я там использовал?

----------


## Дина

Слово "необходимо".

----------


## Ersh

Вопросы есть?

----------


## Дина

То есть без сутр никак, да? А не могли бы Вы дать мне ссылочку на необходимые для просветления сутры? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Ersh

Никак без этих всех факторов. Я ж не зря спрашивал - внимательно ли Вы читаете то, что я пишу. Если Вы так же точно будете читать сутры - то проедете мимо кассы. Медитация помимо всего прочего развивает внимательность.

----------


## Demen

[QUOTE]_Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
[B
Да... что уж говорить тут. Если мало знакомы с буддизмом, чем занимаются монахи, то уж лучше знакомьтесь получше, если есть желание. Тогда не надо будет ничего представлять.
У больного и слабого столько же шансов обрести буддовость, сколько у здорового.
Если не изучать сутры, не заниматься медитацией, то из Вас получится отличный мастер БИ.  Но Буддой Вам не стать.
___________________________________________________

Не стать Буддой....Все зависит от Арджавы....Пока я вижу, что Дух его тверд.....И есть Путь....Есть Цель.....А когда Цель поставлена, дело можно считать завершенным........

____________________________________________________


Какой наивный бред. Есть шаолиньские монахи не занимающиеся кунгфу в понимании БИ. А если монах не практикует, не изучает сутры - его пожалуй, погонят из монастыря. Что это вам, спортшкола чтоли?

____________________________________________________

Но это не мое изложение...Это изложение Мастера Дзен Вон-Кью-Кита.........

----------


## Demen

Уважаемые Ersh и Арджава....Вы оба правы....

Ступая вперед, 
Ступая назад, 
Ступая в середину, Ступаешь за предел Бытия,
Где Ум свободен от всего,
Где уже не испытаешь рождения и смерти....

----------


## Demen

....Легче гусиного пуха
Жизнь улетает...
Снежное утро....

                           Катаока Такафусу

----------


## Ersh

Значит, Вон Кью Кит гонит. Впрочем, за ним это наблюдается. Его "Энциклопедию Дзен" без слез читать невозможно.

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Значит, Вон Кью Кит гонит. Впрочем, за ним это наблюдается. Его "Энциклопедию Дзен" без слез читать невозможно.*


Уважаемый Ersh, я с Вон-Кью-Китом два года работал вместе , в Пекинском университете....Я заверяю Вас, как лично знающий его, что "гнать" за ним никогда не наблюдалось...Возможно, Вы сталкнулись в его энциклопедии с неудачно переведенными разделами.....

----------


## Ersh

Я надеюсь. Но вот то, что Вы привели - это тоже неудачно переведено? То, что он китаец - не говорит о том, что он мастер дзен.

----------


## Дина

> Я ж не зря спрашивал - внимательно ли Вы читаете то, что я пишу. Если Вы так же точно будете читать сутры - то проедете мимо кассы.

Сердечно благодарю Вас за драгоценные наставления, глубокоуважаемый Ersh!

----------


## Арджава

Ерш:



> Для того, чтобы стать Буддой необходимо изучать сутры и медитировать.


Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого - говорится в Сутре!

Шаман:



> Арджава, Вы ту пещеру видели? Там просто негде развернуться!


А вы что присутствовали в той пещере, в тоже время когда там жил ДаМо? За ним что, в течении 6 лет следили, выходит он оттуда или нет? Чтобы практиковать Ицзиньцзин как раз места в пещере вполне достаточно. А проделывать Тао  можно и возле пещеры!



> Опираюсь я на свой опыт в тренировке, только тренировать стараюсь не лоб, а ум.


А с чего вы решили что я тренирую лоб ударами головой о стену? :Smilie:  Опять же это выводы вашего тренированного ума - а правильные они или нет - кто может сказать точно? Для меня ваши выводы бредовые, так как они не подкреплены опытом и практикой. Все, что вы говорите - это лишь работа вашего ума, но это не есть Истина! То, что говорю я - вероятно для вас тоже кажется бредом, потому что я не имею таких знаний как вы и мой ум в этом плане не так натренирован. Все что у меня есть - это опыт!



> Боевыми искусствами в тех местах занимались задолго до появления там буддизма. Так что более реалистичным можно считать тот факт, что люди, приходившие в Шаолинь для того, чтобы заниматься практикой Дхармы, приносили с собой и навыки тренировки тела, которые и развивали в свободное от практики Дхармы время.


Однако только после прихода Да Мо был настоящий толчок!



> Вы только что сказали, что сами не являетесь тем, о чём гордо повествуете. О чём было понятно практически сразу, как только Вы открыли рот… Соответственно, и отношение к Вам (точнее, к Вашим заблуждениям) такое же, поверхностное.


Наверное из за моей нелогичности, я не могу точно описать вам это! По природе своей мы все ОДНИ! Можно сказать, что изначально мы все Будды! Поэтому говорить, что я - самурай это значит забыть то, кто я есть на самом деле! 



> Вы так боитесь потерять лицо?


Ну опять вы за свое.. :Smilie:  Мне нечего терять!



> Кроме того, как же ваше утверждение о том, что Воин не должен ничего бояться?
> Упорствование, в конечном счёте, - это путь недалёкого. Признание своей неправоты – это путь мудрого. Сомнение в том, что твои мысли могут оказаться не совсем соответствующими «действительности» - это начало пути мудрого.


Вы уже со мной начали говорить как религиозный проповедник  :Smilie:  Вы типа меня лечить взялись от моих омрачений  :Smilie:  Знаете ли вы, что Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого....Как вы не поймете, что я абсолютно не упорствую, не сопротивляюсь, не пытаюсь победить, не боюсь потерять лица. Я даже не говорю - что я прав, или неправ! У меня нет желания быть мудрым  :Smilie:  Тема треда - Дзен Самурая или как мы понимаем Дзен! И речи для выяснения чье кунг - фу кунг - фее и быть не может. Я выражаю свое понимание, вы свое. Но почему то вам не нравится мое, и я должен усомниться в нем и признать неправоту - чтобы начать путь мудреца! Вот в этом я хочу разобраться.  :Smilie: 

Бао:



> Ввиду того, что Вы, видимо, не особенно глубоко разбираетесь в дзэн я хочу Вам сообщить что суть дзэн - это Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты. Обратите внимание на то, что "Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на ПРАДЖНЯ-ПАРАМИТУ обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи".


Спасибо, я прочитал. Вот это в точку: Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого.

----------


## Арджава

Спокойный:



> Кстати, а почему бы не поговорить о Дзен Спецназа? Или Дзен Омона? Или Дзен Стройбата?


А вы что, имеете  к этим отраслям отношение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Аржава
///Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого - говорится в Сутре!////
И что из этого следует?

----------


## Арджава

Ерш:



> И что из этого следует?


Именно это и следует  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого - говорится в Сутре!
> Спасибо, я прочитал. Вот это в точку: Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого.*


 Видимо, это о Вас говорится в сутре  :Smilie: 

*Арджава*:А вы что присутствовали в той пещере, в тоже время когда там жил ДаМо? За ним что, в течении 6 лет следили, выходит он оттуда или нет? Чтобы практиковать Ицзиньцзин как раз места в пещере вполне достаточно. А проделывать Тао  можно и возле пещеры! 

А можно и не проделывать.

*Арджава*: Для меня ваши выводы бредовые, так как они не подкреплены опытом и практикой. Все, что вы говорите - это лишь работа вашего ума, но это не есть Истина! 

А опыт работы ума и практика работы с умом - это не практива, по-вашему? А вот битьё головой о стену, по-вашему, выходит, практика. Годы упорного труда, преодоление себя, стены, выход за пределы стены...

*Арджава*: Однако только после прихода Да Мо был настоящий толчок!

Арджава, а вы что, присутствовали в те времена? Легенды про Дамо - это легенды, в основном, 20-го века. Так же, как и о легенды и фильмы о буддийских монахах-воинах.

*Арджава*:  Поэтому говорить, что я - самурай это значит забыть то, кто я есть на самом деле! 

Ну вот, наконец-то мы дошли до сути. Вы, как оказалось. Будда. И все мы будды. 
Только объясните пожалуйста, почему же все эти будды так хреново между собой уживаются? Статуи будд взрвыают. Вот монастырь Шаолинь в 1928 году снесли - видимо, потому, что нет Шаолиня, нет Дамо, и нет ничего, чему можно учиться у Дамо...

*Арджава*:  Ну опять вы за свое.. :Smilie:  Мне нечего терять!

Может быть, Вам и сказать нечего?

*Арджава*:   Я выражаю свое понимание, вы свое. Но почему то вам не нравится мое, и я должен усомниться в нем и признать неправоту - чтобы начать путь мудреца! Вот в этом я хочу разобраться.  :Smilie: 

Интересно, для чего Вам понадобилось излагать здесь своё понимание? Особенно если Вам всё равно, насколько оно соответствует действительности.
Есть люди, далёкие от пробуждения, которым, вообще говоря, не всё равно, кто говорит и что говорит. Особенно не имея мудрости :-) :-(

----------


## Арджава

> Видимо, это о Вас говорится в сутре


Это ваш тренированный ум так думает?  :Smilie: 



> А опыт работы ума и практика работы с умом - это не практива, по-вашему? А вот битьё головой о стену, по-вашему, выходит, практика. Годы упорного труда, преодоление себя, стены, выход за пределы стены...


Так я вот и спрашиваю..с чего вы взяли, что я бьюсь головой о стену  :Smilie: ?



> Арджава, а вы что, присутствовали в те времена? Легенды про Дамо - это легенды, в основном, 20-го века. Так же, как и о легенды и фильмы о буддийских монахах-воинах.


Вот теперь вы пониаете, что мои выводы и ваши абсолютно полноправны...Ни я не вы не были в те времена, не жили при Да Мо. Поэтому и ваши и моя выводы, заявлени и утверждения, да и не только наши с вами - по сути всего лишь догадки!



> Ну вот, наконец-то мы дошли до сути. Вы, как оказалось. Будда. И все мы будды. 
> Только объясните пожалуйста, почему же все эти будды так хреново между собой уживаются? Статуи будд взрвыают. Вот монастырь Шаолинь в 1928 году снесли - видимо, потому, что нет Шаолиня, нет Дамо, и нет ничего, чему можно учиться у Дамо...


Видимо из за омрачений и попыток достичь чего то там  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\Именно это и следует\\\
Значит нет никаких самураев. И нет дзена самураев. Я правильно понял?

----------


## Арджава

> Значит нет никаких самураев. И нет дзена самураев. Я правильно понял?


Шутить изволите  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Изволите уходить от ответа?

----------


## Борис

Ну, Арджава, что скажете?  :Wink: 

------------------------------------

//А я так вообще против любого заимствования.//

Тогда практикуйте Дхарму и, достигнув уровня бодхисаттвы какого-нибудь бхуми, переносите дзэн на *нашу* культурную почву, а не заимствуйте элементы культуры средневековых японцев  :Smilie: 

//А вы откажитесь выполнить волю вашего чаньского наставника?//

Чань - это не тоталитарная секта какая-нибудь. И даже не казарма. И вообще, будда учил по совести поступать, а не просто полагаться на авторитеты.

----------


## woltang

"Не про себя.. Данный тред называется - Как мы понимаем Дзен. Дзен Самурая. Из всего написанного об этом получается, что я молодой, горячий глупец, который ничего не понимает, а если что то и понимает, то это не логично, а следовательно сомнительно! То есть я должен усомниться в себе  "- 

 - это ваши слова,ваши умозаключения.



"Я на своем опыте убеждаюсь в этом, на поте и крови...но мне говорят, что самураи - просто убийцы  Мне непонятно, почему буддисты так считают? На чем основаны их аргументы и выводы? Почему они так против этого? Я - идущий этим Путем, путем война или Бусидо, исходя из своего опыта, полученного в додже и на татами говорю, что это ведет к тому же самому, что и чань-буддизм и другие течения! Суть треда в том, что дзен самурая в своей высшей стадии - это любовь к ближнему и благо ЖС! Что самурай - воин в итоге приходит к понимаю тех же вещей, что и монах. Вероятно поэтому самураи и монахи дзен часто дружили  Вероятно поэтому, нас - войнов тянет к вам, а вы всегда рады нам "

 - во-первых не разделяйте  вы/мы. Где грань?
- во-вторых,если у меня есть путь какая разница кто что по этому поводу считает. Дзен - это лишь слово, а вы забываете об этом. Цепляетесь и зависаете в сетях своего ума. Если вы уверены,что ваш путь это практика сострадания, практика открытия своего ума - какие тогда у вас проблемы?
 Даже если нет примеров в жизни, дерзайте ,станьте первым. Будьте уверены в себе и сосредоточены.  Зачем вам, не понимаю, признание буддистов?

  Так же о монахах Дзен. Нужно сказать что монахи использовали своё знание боевых практик только в целях самозащиты и защиты других.
  Вот есть такая история, что однажды монахи Шаолиня сидели в зале Дхармы и медитировали. Неожиданно в монастырь ворвались враги(возможно японцы,не помню ) монахи высыпали во двор, где во всю уже шла резня мирян. Когда конный главный воин атаковал с мечом  впереди идущего Дзен Мастера ,Дзен Мастер просто шагнул ему на встречу и взмахнув резко рукой  выбил меч из рук воина. Тот был на столько потрясен силой  и смелостью хрупкого ветхого старца что тут же приказал отряду покинуть монастырь.

Вот еще есть история. из времен корейской войны прошлого века. Один известный Дзен Мастер дал обет никогда не покидать стен своего маленького монастыря в горах.Когда советские солдаты  по ходу дела (война) разграбили,разорили монастырь прогнали монахов, Дзен Мастер просто ушел в свою комнату сказав, я не нужен этому времени, сел и умер.

  Суть в том что на каждую ситуацию в жизни - своё правильное отношение и правильный поступок.  Каким способом вы обретёте  мудрость распознавать это  - не важно
 :Smilie:   Удачи.

----------


## До

Арджава, вы ранее известны под никами Exciter, Bodhidharma и т.д.?

----------


## Арджава

Ерш:



> Изволите уходить от ответа?


Напротив, подойти как можно ближе!
Борис:



> Тогда практикуйте Дхарму и, достигнув уровня бодхисаттвы какого-нибудь бхуми, переносите дзэн на нашу культурную почву, а не заимствуйте элементы культуры средневековых японцев


Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого



> Чань - это не тоталитарная секта какая-нибудь. И даже не казарма. И вообще, будда учил по совести поступать, а не просто полагаться на авторитеты.


Так откажитесь или нет?  :Smilie: 

woltang:
Мне не нужно признание, я хочу понять - чем дзен самурая отличается от дзен буддиста? Я например не вижу в этом разницы, но мне говорят, что разница есть. Но пока никто не привел убедительных аргументов в пользу этого утверждения.



> Так же о монахах Дзен. Нужно сказать что монахи использовали своё знание боевых практик только в целях самозащиты и защиты других


Защищая других, они приносили вред и боль кому то еще! Взять историю о 13 монахах с посохами...они защищали, но в то же время приносили насилие.
Хорошие истории вы привели. Но есть и противоположные вашим истории.
Этим я хочу сказать, что не все так гладко. И мне кажется что дзен - это не нападение, не насилие, но защита и если уж приходиться защищаться, то нужно сокрушить противника до конца.

----------


## Арджава

У меня возник Вопрос ко всем!
Самураи использовали свое искусство в целях самозащиты себя или другого, в ихнем случае - Господина, Его дома и тд.
Монахи войны использовали свое искусство в целях самозащиты себя или других, в ихнем случае - Настоятеля, Монастыря и тд.
Самураи исполняли волю своего Господина и не могли поступить иначе!
Монахи исполняли волю своего Наставника и не могли поступить иначе!
Самураи следовали Бусидо!
Монахи следуют Буддийским предписаниям!
Не находите ли вы в этом какую то схожесть?
И вот:
Вопрос ко всем, кто участвует в этом треде - Вы не станете выполнять волю вашего Наставника???

----------


## Ersh

///Самураи использовали свое искусство в целях самозащиты себя или другого, в ихнем случае - Господина, Его дома и тд.///

Да полноте, для какой самозащиты? Это войны Тайра и Минамото, оккупация Кореи, части Китая - самозащита? Кого защищали самураи у берегов озера Хасан?

///Монахи следуют Буддийским предписаниям!///
В отличие от самурайских - буддийские наставники никого не заставляют убивать.

ЗЫ
Что-то мне, правда, структура Ваших прогонов знакомой кажется...

----------


## Demen

Вот стихи попались под руку, не мои...Но захотелось с ними слегка поработать. И что получилось......... 

Я пришел сюда из-за дальних гор, 
великий ужас которому имени нет 
восемь сторон кроплю, обхожу костер 
сквозь алые веки я вижу рассвет 


удары сердца твердят мне что я не убит 
Обнаженного сердца стучащийся ком... 
я открываю глаза и надо мною стоит 
Беспощадный, холодный хрустальный дом. 

Я когда-то был молод - так же, как ты. 
(они пришли как лавина как чёрный поток) 
Я ходил Путем Солнца - так же, как ты. 
(все наши стяги и вымпелы вбиты в песок) 
Я был Светом и Сутью - так же, как ты. 
(они нас просто смели и втоптали нас в грязь) 
и был Частью Потока - так же, как ты! 
(они разрушили всё они убили всех нас) 

И в этом мире мне нечего больше терять, 
я вижу то что здесь нечего больше беречь 
Оттого я пришел сюда петь и плясать 
и вырываю из ножен бессмысленный меч 

и я опять поднимаю изрубленый щит 
Ибо ныне я знаю, что делать с собой. 
удары сердца твердят мне что я не убит 
и я трублю в мой расколотый рог боевой 

последний самурай Черной Луны 
последний самурай Черной Луны 
последний самурай Черной Луны 
последний самурай, последний самурай Черной Луны 

Бог мой, это не ропот - кто вправе роптать? 
я знаю то что со мной в этот день не умрёт 
Я хочу просто страшно, неслышно сказать - 
У них нет права на то чтобы видеть восход 

Ты не дал, я не принял дороги иной! 
я поднимаю в атаку погибшую рать 
и я кричу им вперёд я кричу им за мной 
Ведь в этом мире мне нечего больше терять, 

Мертвой свастикой в небе орел повис. 
(они пришли как лавина, как чёрный поток) 
Я не вижу, но знаю - он смотрит вниз 
(все наши стяги и вымпелы вбиты в песок) 
Под крылом кричат ледяные ветра. 
(они нас просто смели и втоптали нас в грязь) 
На холодный цветок моего костра. 
(они разрушили всё они убили всех нас) 

и можно тихо сползти по горелой стерне 
а я готов был собакой стеречь ее кров 
и быть единственным выжившим в этой войне 
Ради права коснуться губами следов 

Мне оставленных узкою, легкой стопой. 
и у реки срезав лодку пытаться бежать 
Ради счастья застыть под хозяйской рукой, 
а я плюю им в лицо я говорю себе встать 

нет ни единой возможности их победить 
Кроме мертвого чувства предельной вины 
у них вообще нету права на то что бы жить 
В затопившем Вселенную пламени 
Черной Луны! 

последний самурай Черной Луны 
последний самурай Черной Луны 
последний самурай Черной Луны 
последний самурай, последний самурай Черной Луны 

Жалко, не мои стихи....Так пронзительно писать не смог бы........

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *У меня возник Вопрос ко всем!
> Самураи использовали свое искусство в целях самозащиты себя или другого, в ихнем случае - Господина, Его дома и тд.
> Монахи войны использовали свое искусство в целях самозащиты себя или других, в ихнем случае - Настоятеля, Монастыря и тд.
> Самураи исполняли волю своего Господина и не могли поступить иначе!
> Монахи исполняли волю своего Наставника и не могли поступить иначе!
> Самураи следовали Бусидо!
> Монахи следуют Буддийским предписаниям!
> Не находите ли вы в этом какую то схожесть?
> ...


Пока затуманены мысли,
Довлеть будет тьма пред глазами.
Но это лишь обман сгорбленных ношею чувст;
Но где отыскать истинное "Я".....

Воля наставника......Если я давал присягу, я обязан ее выполнить....Если действие сюзерена аморальны и порочны....То.....Вот и ответ....Сделай харакири......

----------


## Ersh

Все бы Вам, Демен, харакири себе сделать  :Wink:  А буддой не хотите стать на благо всех живых существ?

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *
> Мне не нужно признание, я хочу понять - чем дзен самурая отличается от дзен буддиста? Я например не вижу в этом разницы, но мне говорят, что разница есть. Но пока никто не привел убедительных аргументов в пользу этого утверждения.
> *


Дзен - он и в Африке дзен. Но не примешивайте в дзен самурайство или шаолиньство.  :Smilie:  Самурай - это самурай. Буддийский монах - это буддийский монах. Дзен это дзен.

----------


## Арджава

> Да полноте, для какой самозащиты? Это войны Тайра и Минамото, оккупация Кореи, части Китая - самозащита? Кого защищали самураи у берегов озера Хасан?


Возможно они выполняли волю своего Господина!
Уважаемый Ерш, а ведь вы так и не ответили на вопрос:
Выполните ли вы волю своего Наставника?
И почему вы называете то, что я говорю - прогонами?  :Smilie:  ? Не хотите ли вы сказать этим, что все написаннное мной сплошной прогон?  :Smilie:  Если можно, пожалуйста обоснуйте ваше заявление. Заранее благодарен.

Демен:



> Воля наставника......Если я давал присягу, я обязан ее выполнить....Если действие сюзерена аморальны и порочны....То.....Вот и ответ....Сделай харакири......


Все правильно!

Спокойный:



> Дзен - он и в Африке дзен. Но не примешивайте в дзен самурайство или шаолиньство.  Самурай - это самурай. Буддийский монах - это буддийский монах. Дзен это дзен.


Согласен с вами!

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *Монахи исполняли волю своего Наставника и не могли поступить иначе!*


Ещё как могли! И поступали  :Smilie: 

_Самураи следовали Бусидо!
Монахи следуют Буддийским предписаниям!
Не находите ли вы в этом какую то схожесть?_

У кошки четыре ноги и у стола четыре ноги, не находите между ними схожести?  :Smilie: 

Вопрос в том ДЛЯ ЧЕГО самураи следовали Бусидо и ДЛЯ ЧЕГО монахи следовали Винае?

_Вы не станете выполнять волю вашего Наставника???_ 

Всё зависит от ситуации. Когда я принимал обеты мастер дзэн Ву Бонг не только научил меня как их соблюдать, он так же научил меня как их нарушать.

И ещё: я вижу, Арджава, что Вам понравилась фраза из Сутры Скрдца Праджняпарамиты "*Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого*", однако мне кажется что Вы понимаете её в отрыве от контекста, там говорится "*Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на праджня-парамиту обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи*".  Скажите, Вы обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи? Если нет - то Вы неправильно понимаете цитируемую Вами фразу.

----------


## Дина

> И ещё: я вижу, Арджава, что Вам понравилась фраза из Сутры Скрдца Праджняпарамиты "Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого", однако мне кажется что Вы понимаете её в отрыве от контекста, там говорится "Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на праджня-парамиту обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи". Скажите, Вы обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи? Если нет - то Вы неправильно понимаете цитируемую Вами фразу.

А как только они обрели эту... "аннутара самьяк самбодхи", так тут же и поняли, что:
"... нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого"
...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Все бы Вам, Демен, харакири себе сделать  А буддой не хотите стать на благо всех живых существ?*


Я стараюсь....Я иду по своему тернистому Пути...Все силы направляю в Познание Опыта и Практики....Но стану ли Буддой?....Не знаю......

----------


## Дина

> Но стану ли Буддой?....Не знаю......

А Ersh Вас сейчас научит. Кто еще хочет стать буддой?

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *> Но стану ли Буддой?....Не знаю......
> 
> А Ersh Вас сейчас научит. Кто еще хочет стать буддой?*


Научит???....Не сомневаюсь.....


Вступление на [человеческое] торжище 
с протянутой [всем] рукой помощи 

Ты на торжище ступишь, весь грязный, босой, 
Грудь открыта, но смотришь с улыбкой на всех; 
Нет нужды теперь в чуде святых и богов, 
Даже куст, что засох, ты заставишь цвести. 


стр.358. Энциклопедия Дзен. Вон-Кью-Кит.....

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *>А Ersh Вас сейчас научит. Кто еще хочет стать буддой?*


Не занимайтесь рекламой своего ачарьи, просто выполняйте наставления.

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Махабхарата_ 
> *
> 
> Не занимайтесь рекламой своего ачарьи, просто выполняйте наставления.*



Я вышел в путь за истиной (Я назвал бы этот стих - Исповедь Самурая - Ронина)....Я краснея, признаюсь, что это не мой стих....Автора не знаю, к сожалению....Уважаемый Арджава-сан, мне кажется, что стих про Вас.....


Я вышел в путь за истиной. 
Я искал себе учителей. 
Но я не слышал слова "люби", 
Я слышал слово "убей!". 
Я шел от моря до красных гор, 
Я столько узнал путей, 
Я бредил правдой чистой земли, 
Но всюду было "убей!" 
И я покорился, я сделал, что мог, 
Я переломил себя, 
Я переплавил свой дух в клинок, 
Но я убивал, любя. 
Учитель был опытен, холоден, строг, 
И был ненавистен мне, 
Но первой жертвой стал старший мой брат, 
Убивший его во сне. 
Я Мастером стал, я равных не знал, 
Когда сходился в бою, 
Но девушки прятали робкий взгляд, 
Улыбку встретив мою. 
И я возвратился к той, что ждала 
Вдали меня столько дней. 
Я руки к ней протянул, но в ответ 
Услышал "Лучше убей!" 
Я выполнил просьбу ее, я ушел 
Туда, где плещет река. 
Я вызвал на поединок себя 
И ушел в облака. 
Я думал, вечным будет покой, 
Но вышел сужденный срок. 
Меня призвали из небытия 
Точить поющий клинок. 
Мне дали в ладони душу цветка, 
Проросшего средь камней, 
Он ждал от меня науки любить, 
Но я приказал "Убей!" 
...И молча наблюдаю полет 
Последнего лепестка 
С острия пробившего сердце скал 
Сверкающего клинка...

----------


## Дина

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Demen_ 
> *
> 
> Вступление на [человеческое] торжище 
> с протянутой [всем] рукой помощи 
> 
> Ты на торжище ступишь, весь грязный, босой, 
> Грудь открыта, но смотришь с улыбкой на всех; 
> Нет нужды теперь в чуде святых и богов, 
> ...


Эх, Demen... Как бы мы все, босые и грязные, гурьбой сейчас понеслись протягивать руку помощи!.. Только хто ж ее возьмет? И чем мы с Вами НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ можем кому-то помочь? Вот комаров кормить - это да! Это единственное, на что мы годимся пока. (это на тему из другой дискуссии)

Эх, грезы наши, грезы...

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *
> 
> Эх, Demen... Как бы мы все, босые и грязные, гурьбой сейчас понеслись протягивать руку помощи!.. Только хто ж ее возьмет? И чем мы с Вами НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ можем кому-то помочь? Вот комаров кормить - это да! Это единственное, на что мы годимся пока. (это на тему из другой дискуссии)
> 
> Эх, грезы наши, грезы...*


Уважаемая Дина!

Путь который Вы начертали внешне понятен. 

Изучить себя - это значит заглянуть в себя, и комаров Вы там не найдете, как и пищи для них. Чтобы найти Будду далеко ходить не надо - буддовость изначально заложена в каждом из нас. Её надо только пробудить. 

Пытаясь Забыть!!! себя, и знания о себе - это значит преодолеть свою привязаннасть к личностному. 
В теле Будды тебя как личности не существует и все грани стёрты. 

Но вот как достичь буддовости? 
Наполнение "великой пустотой" - это, пожалуй, самое сложное... 

А чистое учение не хочет входить в "грязный" сосуд!

Увидеть бы вишню....В цветах и с пчелами....

----------


## Дина

> Увидеть бы вишню....В цветах и с пчелами....

Эх!... А тут - зима... Как эта реальность всегда некстати бывает!  :Frown:  Или же это нам хочется всегда того, чего нет?..

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Дина_ 
> *> И ещё: я вижу, Арджава, что Вам понравилась фраза из Сутры Скрдца Праджняпарамиты "Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого", однако мне кажется что Вы понимаете её в отрыве от контекста, там говорится "Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на праджня-парамиту обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи". Скажите, Вы обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи? Если нет - то Вы неправильно понимаете цитируемую Вами фразу.
> 
> А как только они обрели эту... "аннутара самьяк самбодхи", так тут же и поняли, что:
> "... нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого"
> ...
> *


Точно так, точно так!

----------


## Дина

Обретаемое же надо куда-то складывать... А если наобретать много всего - как это все носить? А если украдут?

----------


## Ersh

2 Арджава

Ваш вопрос абсолютно не имеет смысла, поскольку мой наставник не просит меня убивать живых существ. Всякие "если" не принимаются.
Все написанное Вами яляется прогоном, потому что как всегда является плодом Вашего воображения.
Поскольку Вы продолжаете флудить, то я буду вынужден в очередной раз отключить Вас от форума, Андрейка.
По традиции, Вам предоставляется последнее слово.

----------


## Арджава

Бао:



> "Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на праджня-парамиту обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи". Скажите, Вы обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи?


Я не знаю этого!
Могу только сказать, что - Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого.

Ерш:



> Ваш вопрос абсолютно не имеет смысла, поскольку мой наставник не просит меня убивать живых существ.


Ну не хотите отвечать, не нужно..Я только хотел узнать - выполните ли вы волю вашего Наставника! Под волей не обязательно должно быть убийство.



> Все написанное Вами яляется прогоном, потому что как всегда является плодом Вашего воображения.


А что тогда по вашему не является прогоном?



> Поскольку Вы продолжаете флудить, то я буду вынужден в очередной раз отключить Вас от форума, Андрейка.


Вообще то мое имя не Андрейка  :Smilie:  а про отключение от форума мне вообще не понятно, я что, нарушаю какие то правила или кого то оскорбляю? Я внимательно ознакомился с правилами форума и строго придерживаюсь их. Если я каким то образом нарушаю что то, что может повлечь за собой отключение от форума, прошу дать сигнал об этом и указать на то, где я нарушил что то!



> По традиции, Вам предоставляется последнее слово.


Я в недоумении  :Smilie:  Какое последнее слово мне представляется?

----------


## Арджава

В принципе очень интересно   - ведет ли к аннутара самьяк самбодхи практика Боевых Искусств или других систем, к примеру Цигун, Йога.

----------


## Борис

//Я не знаю этого!
Могу только сказать, что - Нет мудрости и нет обретения, и нет ничего обретаемого.//

Повторяете чужую мудрость.

-----------

А насчет выполним - не выполним указания наставника...

РАЗУМЕЕТСЯ, я НЕ выполню указание наставника, если оно будет радикально противоречить моей совести. Будда так учил  :Smilie: 

И вообще, уйти от одного учителя к другому в Чань - обычное дело. Такие вот мы, чаньцы (дзэнцы-тхиенцы-сонцы) плохие самураи  :Smilie: 

-------------

Если ты, брат, самураец - ты найдешь себе оттяг!  :Wink:

----------


## Dojos

самурайский дух гораздо ближе к рензаю чем к сото. Дзен рензаи часто сравнивают с самураем бросающимся в битву,сото с крестьянином возделывающие поле. Кстати на западе многие учителя отмежевались от l'Association zen internationale считая что в неи царит слишком самурайский дух для сото

----------


## Demen

Дзен Войны

Клинок тускнеет,
Ножны потерты, 
Время пришло выбросить их.
Богиня Солнца новый блеск
придаст холодному булату......

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Арджава_ 
> *В принципе очень интересно   - ведет ли к аннутара самьяк самбодхи практика Боевых Искусств или других систем, к примеру Цигун, Йога.*


А почему дзэн дзэн? Вы попробуйте тантру! Тантра же тоже ведет к просветлению. "Тантра самурая" неплохо звучит. Там и преданность учителю и все дела.
Если не получится то попробуйте дзогчен самурая! Тут не ошибетесь. Тем более посмотрите, что тамошний гуру пишет: "_Дзогчен - это не религия, школа или секта. Истинный живой Дзогчен - это знание состояния самого человека, и его назначение - открыть нам это состояние. Тогда у нас остается меньше проблем, меньше напряжений, меньше страхов, потому что мы знаем, каковы наши реальные условия... Если вы - рыбак, то вы остаетесь рыбаком, если бизнесмен, то вы - бизнесмен, если монах, то вы и есть монах. Если вы изучили и действительно понимаете учение Дзогчен, то нет необходимости определять его как то или это. Если спрашивают:"К какой школе вы принадлежите?" - я что-то отвечаю. Но в истинном смысле учение Дзогчен не связано с этим принципом. Это совершенно свободный путь._ "

----------


## Банзай

Опять же это легенда - медитировать 6 или 9 лет не вставая с места. Я думаю, что эти 6-9 лет, что он провел в пещере, он занимался как раз единоборствами, цигун и сидячей медитацией цзочань. Именно тогда разработались им Шибалоханьшоу, Ицзиньцзин и Сисуйцзин, а также Чань - тоесть медитация.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Я бы не торопился называть это легендой.
ОДнако, согласно этой версии он именно просидел лицом к стене все это время.
Кстати, дзочань разработан не Дарумой, это пришло ранее, сам Почитаемый реализовал Ум наблюдая за дыханием в позе со скрещенными ногами.

"тогда как практика Дзен изначально использовалась для подкрепления самого Бусидо, являющегося истоком воинских военных исскуств Страны Восходящего Солнца."

То же самое можно отнести и сюда, какая же каша у вас в головах, уважаемые!

"я хочу понять - чем дзен самурая отличается от дзен буддиста?"
---------------------------------
В мотивации.

----------


## Demen

Абсолютная осознанность 


В Японии в воинах воспитывают бдительность, осознанность. Это является основой обучения, все остальное — второстепенно. Искусство фехтования, искусство стрельбы из лука — лишь способы развить бдительность. 

О великом Мастере Риндзае рассказывают, что он не всегда добивался успеха в стрельбе из лука. Его стрелы часто пролетали мимо цели. А он был известен, как один из величайших лучников. Когда спрашивали: 

— Почему он считается великим лучником? 

Его ученики отвечали: 

- Это не конечная цель, это начало. Мы не имеем отношения к стреле, достигающей цели, мы имеем отношение к стреле, начинающей свой путь. 

Среди учеников Риндзая был известный лучник. Ежедневно он учился стрелять из лука и все его стрелы попадали точно в цель. Риндзай говорил ему: 

- Нет, это неудача. Технически стрела вылетает правильно, но ты не весь здесь. Ты теряешь бдительность в своем сне. 

Однажды Риндзаю доложили, что к ним пришел неизвестный Мастер, который демонстрирует величайшее искусство стрельбы из лука. Риндзай пошел посмотреть. И действительно, человек поражал своим мастерством. 

Когда он прицелился и натянул тетиву, на его локоть поставили чашку с водой и он начал стрелять. Когда первая стрела поразила цель, вторая уже была в тетиве, и за ней сразу последовала третья. Сам он при этом даже не шелохнулся. 

Мастер, посмотрев на это, сказал: - Техника твоей стрельбы хороша, но это всего лишь техника. Ты выглядишь как статуя только снаружи. Пойдем сейчас на высокую гору, встанем на скалу, выступающую над пропастью, и тогда ты будешь стрелять. 

Они взобрались на гору. Стоя на скале, выступающей над пропастью тысячу метров глубиной, Учитель отступил назад, пока одна треть его ступней не повисла над пропастью. Потом он предложил встать лучнику рядом и стрелять. Тот подошел, взглянул вниз, ноги его задрожали, лицо побледнело. 

Мастер, продолжая стоять над пропастью, сказал: 

— Совершенный человек поднимается над голубым небом, ныряет в желтый источник или странствует во всех восьми пределах мира, и в его душе нет признаков изменения. Но ты был обманут признаками дрожи, твои глаза ошеломлены. И ты надеешься поразить Цель?

----------


## Шаман

Этот эпизод, если я не ошибаюсь, был описан у Чжуанцзы лет так минимум на 700 раньше, чем буддизм появился в Японии и минимум на 200 лет раньше, чем буддизм появился в Китае  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Этот эпизод, если я не ошибаюсь, был описан у Чжуанцзы лет так минимум на 700 раньше, чем буддизм появился в Японии и минимум на 200 лет раньше, чем буддизм появился в Китае *


На самом деле всё было с точностью до наоборот. 
Лао-Цзы покинул Поднебесную и направился в Индию. Там он встретил принца Гаутаму и после их беседы принц постиг сущность мира и стал Буддой. Далее это Даоское учение распространилось по всей Индии и сново вернулось в Китай под названием Чань.

----------


## Банзай

Demen - спасибо, очень интересная цитата.
.
Вао Цзы - там же он поставил на Путь истинный Иешуа и еще какого-то арабчонка, да?

----------


## Вао

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *
> .
> Вао Цзы - там же он поставил на Путь истинный Иешуа и еще какого-то арабчонка, да?*


Если верить легендам в которых говорится, что Лао обрёл бессмертие, то такую встречу полностью исключить нельзя.
Но в любом случае ученики они получились неважнетские. 
Да еще чуть не забыл. В швейцарии Лао случайно встретил Ленина и то-же наставил его на путь истиный.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Вао Цзы_ 
> Лао-Цзы покинул Поднебесную и направился в Индию. ...


В упомянутой 
"Энциклопедии Дзен" Вон-Кью-Кит пересказывает эту историю, и добавляет (по памяти, под рукой книги нет): "Ну китайцы мы, не любим когда кто-то со стороны, нас, Китайцев, учит! Вот и придумываем"

----------


## Борис

Да, была знаменитая даосская байка "Лао цзы хуа ху цзин" - "Лао-цзы обращает варваров", согласно которой Лао-цзы был отцом Будды, и тот якобы перенял у того премудрость  :Smilie: 

В период придворных межрелигиозных диспутов при дворе Хубилая текст был запрещен, как порочащий буддизм, коему хан-император оказывал особое покровительство  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Впрочем, последние сообщения - это уже полный оффтопик...

----------


## Demen

Мои уважаемые Единочаятели. Пост приведенный ниже, был уже один раз опубликован мной на сайте моего университета. Но я взял на себя смелость "запостить" его еще раз. То, что приводиться в нем, очень мне помогает в моих духовных и физических изысканиях.

Стихи тренировки ума - Заповеди Белого Тигра (Hiha)

Эту работу "Тренировка ума по семи пунктам" написал Геше Чекава после 
длительного применения на практике учения о тренировке ума. Она составляет 
основу для его книги и цитируется на всём её протяжении. 

Тренировка ума по семи пунктам. 

"Кланяюсь великому состраданию. 
Сущность этого нектара тайных наставлений передана от наставника с Суматры. 
Следует понимать важность этих наставлений, 
Сравнивая их с бриллиантом, солнцем и целебным деревом. 
Тогда это время пяти вырождений 
Превращается в путь к состоянию полного пробуждения. 
1. Объяснение предварительных практик как основы для практики. 
Сначала упражняйся в предварительных практиках. 
2а. Действительная практика, тренировка относительного пробуждающегося ума. 
Изгони того, кто виновен во всём. 
Созерцай великую доброту всех живых существ. 
Практикуй сочетание отдавания и принятия. 
Отдавание и принятие следует практиковать попеременно, 
И начать следует с принятия от самого себя. 
Обоими ими следует оседлать дыхание. 
Относительно трёх объектов, трёх ядов и трёх добродетелей 
Наставление заключается вкратце в том, 
Чтобы придерживаться в своём сердце этих слов во всякой деятельности. 
3. Превращение неблагоприятных обстоятельств в путь к просветлению. 
Когда мир и его обитатели переполнены пороком, 
Превращай неблагоприятные обстоятельства в путь к просветлению. 
Размышляй прямо над каждой из возможностей. 
Высочайший метод сопровождается четырьмя практиками. 
4. Цельная практика в одной жизни. 
Тренируй пять сил. 
Сами пять сил – предписание Великой Колесницы по переносу сознания. 
Следуй этим способам практики. 
5. Мера натренированности ума. 
Все учения сведи в единую мысль. 
Первостепенную важность следует придать двум свидетельствам. 
Неизменно поддерживай только радостный ум. 
Мера натренированности ума – то, что он начинает возвращаться. 
Есть пять великих признаков тренированного ума. 
Тренированный ум сохраняет контроль, даже когда отвлечён. 
6. Обязательства тренировки ума. 
Всегда упражняйся в трёх общих положениях. 
Чтобы взрастить достоинства и отринуть тревожащие эмоции, 
Активно применяй сильные средства. 
Подчини все основания (эгоизма). 
Последовательно тренируй себя в обращении с трудными ситуациями. 
Не полагайся на другие условия. 
Преобразовывай своё отношение, но сохраняй естественное поведение. 
Не говори о чужих пороках, не вмешивайся в чужие дела. 
Оставь любую надежду на вознаграждение. 
Избегай отравленной пищи. 
Не поддерживай неуместную лояльность. 
Не отпускай злых шуток. 
Не таись в засаде. 
Не наноси сердечных ран. 
Не нагружай на пони лошадиную ношу. 
Не гонись за выигрышем гонки. 
Не превращай богов в демонов. 
Не ищи счастья в чужой беде. 
7. Предписания тренировки ума. 
Любую йогу следует выполнять как единое целое. 
Необходимы два действия – в начале и в конце. 
В начале упражняйся в более лёгком. 
Что бы их двух ни случилось, терпи и одно, и другое. 
Даже ценой своей жизни охраняй оба. 
Упражняйся в трёх трудных. 
Превращай всё в путь Великой Колесницы. 
Стремись к глубокой и всеобъемлющей практике. 
Стремись к трём важнейшим условиям. 
Сначала очищайся от наиболее грубого. 
Практикуй то, что более эффективно. 
Не позволяй ослабевать трём факторам. 
Никогда не разлучайся с тремя достояниями. 
Если случается откат назад, сосредотачивайся на нём как на противоядии от него 
же. 
Главными практиками занимайся прямо теперь. 
В будущем всегда облачайся в доспехи. 
Не полагайся на неверное понимание. 
Не будь беспорядочен. 
Практикуй неотступно. 
Освобождайся через исследование и анализ. 
Не будь хвастлив. 
Не будь вспыльчив. 
Не делай краткосрочных попыток. 
Не ожидай похвал. 
2б. Тренировка абсолютного пробуждающегося ума. 
Когда достигнута стабильность, обратись к тайному учению. 
Все явления воспринимай как подобные снам, 
Исследуй природу нерождённого осознавания. 
Противоядие естественным образом освобождает само себя, 
Сделай сущность основы всего сущностью пути. 
Между занятиями будь как чародей, творец иллюзий."

----------


## Ersh

Вот удивляет меня этот удивительный релятивизм! Все в один котел, любое учение годится, лишь бы бестрепетно убивать. Иначе какой самурай без катаны? Очищай мозги, и делай все что хочешь, так чтоли?
Да будет Вам известно, Demen, что в дзен-буддизме, помимо практик описанных Вами есть еще и практика обетов. Она ну ни как не вяжется с самурайским образом жизни.

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Вот удивляет меня этот удивительный релятивизм! Все в один котел, любое учение годится, лишь бы бестрепетно убивать. Иначе какой самурай без катаны? Очищай мозги, и делай все что хочешь, так чтоли?
> Да будет Вам известно, Demen, что в дзен-буддизме, помимо практик описанных Вами есть еще и практика обетов. Она ну ни как не вяжется с самурайским образом жизни.*


Уважаемый Ersh - Буддизм, как и Дзен,  в принципе, вообще не должен "вязаться" с Самураями, да и вообще с японцами. 
Уже тот факт, что японцы, постигая Буддизм, оставили и своих 12 000 Богов, говорит за это. Но что делать - японцы тянуться к Дзен, переделывая его под себя. И Самураи тянуться к Дзен, эти жестокие Воины, заблудшие дети Вселенского Милосердия.

А Вы думаете, что я не осознаю, что порой вульгарно и брутально воспринимаю и Дзен, и Буддизм. Осознаю. И мне от этого очень горько и грустно.

Я желаю Вам успехов. Вы - очень приятный собеседник.

----------


## Ersh

///Буддизм, как и Дзен,///
А Дзен по-Вашему - не буддизм?
//Вы - очень приятный собеседник.///
Я такой, каким Вы меня воспринимаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///Буддизм, как и Дзен,///
> А Дзен по-Вашему - не буддизм?
> //Вы - очень приятный собеседник.///
> Я такой, каким Вы меня воспринимаете *


Уважаемый Ersh, может я и заблуждаюсь, но в Элистинском Хуруле монахи посоветовали мне выделять Дзен как составную часть философии Буддизма.

----------


## Ersh

///Уже тот факт, что японцы, постигая Буддизм, оставили и своих 12 000 Богов, говорит за это///
Не стоит преувеличивать значение Буддизма в жизни японцев. Как и везде в Азии он присутствует в виде элемента синкретической культуры. Собственно говоря, Буси-до - яркий продукт религиозного синкретизма.
Мне бы просто бы не хотелось, чтобы у некоторых людей, идущих путем Дзен на пути вставал ложный образ самурая с шашкой наперевес :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

///...выделять Дзен как составную часть философии Буддизма.///
Монахи в Элистинском хуруле к сожалению, не посоветовали Вам не выделять Дзен из Буддизма. А также не сказали, что Дзен это не философия. Впрочем это неудивительно - гелугпинские монахи не обязаны знать про Дзен.

----------


## Банзай

Уважаемый Ersh, может я и заблуждаюсь, но в Элистинском Хуруле монахи посоветовали мне выделять Дзен как составную часть философии Буддизма.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Мне доводилось говорить с ними неоднократно о дзэн.
Именно в элистинском хуруле.
Потом понял - они не знают вообще этой практики и учиться у них можно опосредованно.
Демен - а с кем там общался? Знаю кое-кого, хотя Валера умер, Женя снял монашеские обеты, да и в Индию уехали ребята ..

----------


## Demen

Как доказать превосходство в споре? Может и не стоит....

Встреча Мусаси (неподражаемо владевшего сразу двумя короткими мечами, создателя школы Эммен, техники Нитэн-ити-рю) с Ячю Дзюбэн вошла в аналы самурайской Истории. Встретившись по дороге, они вошли в корчму у горы Камито. Оба без слов узнали друг в друге мастеров, ни разу никому не проигравших. Собравшись в комок готовности, они прошли в зал корчмы. Зловещее молчание этих двоих, их манеры распугали присутствующих. Не растерялся лишь разбитной хозяин корчмы. Он предложил обоим чаю и партию в Го. Как только у Мастеров Меча оказались заняты руки и они склонились над доской, начался молчаливый поединок. Он длился три часа и закончился ничем. Оба проявили равное количество изобретательности в натиске и предусмотрительность в обороне. В конце концов они молча встали и шагнули в ткмноту, за порог. Они разошлись в разные стороны и никогда больше не встречались, но каждый нес уважение к благородству и уму другого.

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Уважаемый Ersh, может я и заблуждаюсь, но в Элистинском Хуруле монахи посоветовали мне выделять Дзен как составную часть философии Буддизма.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Мне доводилось говорить с ними неоднократно о дзэн.
> Именно в элистинском хуруле.
> Потом понял - они не знают вообще этой практики и учиться у них можно опосредованно.
> Демен - а с кем там общался? Знаю кое-кого, хотя Валера умер, Женя снял монашеские обеты, да и в Индию уехали ребята ..*


Я не спрашивал их имена, но они были с Тибета - не калмыки.

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///...выделять Дзен как составную часть философии Буддизма.///
> Монахи в Элистинском хуруле к сожалению, не посоветовали Вам не выделять Дзен из Буддизма. А также не сказали, что Дзен это не философия. Впрочем это неудивительно - гелугпинские монахи не обязаны знать про Дзен.*


Хм... Я задумался...О чем же я с ними тогда разговаривал??? :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

2 Demen

Отличный пример!
В этом примере очень четко показано отличие действие мастера Дзен от действий и мотивации самураев!
Домо аригато годзаэмас!
Перечитывайте этот пример по 108 раз перед сном, и Вам откроется его сокровенный смысл.

----------


## Ersh

///Хм... Я задумался...О чем же я с ними тогда разговаривал???///
Тщете дзен у самураев, дзен у гелугпинских монахов - о, какой долгий и извилистый путь!

----------


## woltang

Demen, вы уж извините,но я всё же не могу понять почему для вас важно чтобы самураев причислили к дзен? Разве ваш путь, метод не самодостаточен? Ваша озабоченность этим момент выказывает в вас отсутствие ясности и большое сомнение...всё же...

----------


## Банзай

Да подметай двор здесь и сейчас и не надо быть никаким самураем.
Паркет циклюй, ихумедь!
Машину веди пребывая в осознанности, в носу ковыряй, неужели кроме романтики нет запала?

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///Хм... Я задумался...О чем же я с ними тогда разговаривал???///
> Тщете дзен у самураев, дзен у гелугпинских монахов - о, какой долгий и извилистый путь!*


Наука побеждать 


На востоке искателям Истины принято ходить по всей стране и бросать вызов известным мастерам. Это не враждебный вызов, а дружеский. Например, когда Шанкара начал беседовать с Мандалом Мишрой, он прикоснулся к его ногам и попросил его благословения на то, чтобы победила Истина. Когда Шанкара нанес поражение Мандалу Мишре, тот немедленно встал, прикоснулся к его ногам и попросил посвятить его. 

В индийской философии есть знаменитое изречение: "Истина должна победить; не имеет значения, кто проиграл". 

Эта традиция перешла в Китай, Японию и другие страны. И теперь, когда мы видим двух японских борцов, перед началом поединка они кланяются друг другу с огромным уважением. Нет места враждебности. Если проявится личная неприязнь, то поражение предопределено. 

В традиции восточных единоборств выигрывает не личность, а искусство. Как в философии побеждает истина, так здесь побеждает искусство. Если нет эго, то вы не можете проиграть. Если вас там нет, если вы полностью отсутствуете, тогда никакой меч не поразит вас. Даже на одно мгновение боец не должен подумать о себе, о своей личной победе, поскольку это мгновение обернется поражением. То же самое относится и ко всем аспектам человеческой деятельности. Такова наука побеждать!

----------


## Шаман

Демен, кому Вы это всё говорите? Вы воин, мудрец? Можете этому следовать?
А то ведь, конечно, если никого нет, то и меч никого не поразит.
- А если туда гранату кинуть?
- А может, там нет никого???

---------------------

Однако же вот о чём я часто думаю.
Буддизм – это учение о том, как быть счастливым самому и приносить счастье другим.
Искусство самурая даже ему самому счастье не приносит, другим же приносит страдание.

Известно множество случаев, как в буддизме, так и, например, в христианстве, когда подвижник прекращал злобу и ненависть, давал счастье и покой, не принимая воинственный вид и не вступая в сражение, только благодаря безграничными мудрости и состраданию.
Какой самурай может похвастать тем, чтобы остановить и успокоить бешеного слона, отбросив меч, отбросив себя? Известны ли прецеденты?

----------


## woltang

Моё мнение: дзен, самурайство, христианство, буддизм, суфизм, шаманство  и т.д.- это всё слова. Что за этими словами?   мы все забываем об этом. ДЛя нас важен ярлык, принадлежность. как часто слышно от людей я в Школе Кванум, я хриастинин ит д. А за этим -  ни-че-го нет. внешние атрибуты, привязанность тщеславие и т.д. и т.п.  
  Банзаюшка прав, мети территорию своего ума ,здесь и каждый момент.за моментом.Вычистил - помог себе наращивай сильный центр и покой твоего ума даст покой твоему дому, потом твоей улице, потом твоему городу, потом стране, потом миру, и всей вселенной. 
  Demen - покой вашему уму.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от woltang_ 
> *Моё мнение: дзен, самурайство, христианство, буддизм, суфизм, шаманство  и т.д.- это всё слова. Что за этими словами?   мы все забываем об этом.*


 Шахиды не забывают, что "джихад" - всего лишь внешний аттрибут.

----------


## Ersh

Demen, когда Вы говорите: "Даже на одно мгновение боец не должен подумать о себе, о своей личной победе, поскольку это мгновение обернется поражением." - Вы думаете о победе или о поражении?

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от woltang_ 
> Моё мнение: дзен, самурайство, христианство, буддизм, суфизм, шаманство  и т.д.- это всё слова. Что за этими словами?   мы все забываем об этом. ДЛя нас важен ярлык, принадлежность. как часто слышно от людей я в Школе Кванум, я хриастинин ит д. А за этим -  ни-че-го нет. внешние атрибуты, привязанность тщеславие и т.д. и т.п.


Почему же, свято место пусто не бывает.

----------


## woltang

Шаман, ДО1 -   джихад, святое место  это всё категория привязанности человеческого ума к идеям.  Когда нет идеи -только ясный ум  - нет борьбы, нет ничего ,что надо защищать и доказывать.  Когда ваш ум спокоен , мой ум спокоен, спокоен ум другого человека - мы понимаем друг друга без слов потому как наши умы чисты и свободны . Да?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А вот что по этому поводу пишет великий мосыкоусский поэт Баошитаонаку:

Быть знаменитым некрасиво.
Не это подымает ввысь.
Не надо заводить архива,
Над рукописями трястись.

Цель творчества - самоотдача,
А не шумиха, не успех.
Позорно, ничего не знача,
Быть притчей на устах у всех.

Но надо жить без самозванства,
Так жить, чтобы в конце концов
Привлечь к себе любовь пространства,
Услышать будущего зов.

И надо оставлять пробелы
В судьбе, а не среди бумаг,
Места и главы жизни целой
Отчеркивая на полях.

И окунаться в неизвестность,
И прятать в ней свои шаги,
Как прячется в тумане местность,
Когда в ней не видать ни зги.

Другие по живому следу
Пройдут твой путь за пядью пядь,
Но пораженья от победы
Ты сам не должен отличать.

И должен ни единой долькой
Не отступаться от лица,
Но быть живым, живым и только,
Живым и только до конца.

Как мы видим, и в нашей культуре есть удивительный, восхитительный дзен!

----------


## woltang

Ersh, спасибо!!!
 Так же  прошу всех кто может , помолиться, практиковать для всех погибших  от волны в Азии.   спасибо.

----------


## Борис

> _Первоначальное сообщение от woltang_ 
> *Шаман, ДО1 -   джихад, святое место  это всё категория привязанности человеческого ума к идеям.  Когда нет идеи -только ясный ум  - нет борьбы, нет ничего ,что надо защищать и доказывать.  Когда ваш ум спокоен , мой ум спокоен, спокоен ум другого человека - мы понимаем друг друга без слов потому как наши умы чисты и свободны . Да? *


Марина, а разве не является критерием того ума, что нам нужен, Сострадание?
Ведь если его нет - такое "постижение шуньяты" нам не нужно (как подметил еще Нагарджуна)...

----------


## Борис

Лёша, приведенный тобой отрывок - это из "Лекаря Чжи Вао-Го"?  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Нет, это из свитка "Когда разгуляется"

----------


## woltang

Борис , я бы сказала так - критерием не является, является свойством чистого, ясного состояния ума. Когда нет привязанности ума к  самому себе( к своему Я)  - граница между внутренним(т.е.  ощущение себя как особь с одной стороны) и внешним ( т.е. весь мир, Вселенная с другой стороны)  стерта. Внутреннее и внешнее сливается  И становиться нераздельным одним. Поэтому страдание другого человека или животного или растение становиться собственным страданием,но об этом состоянии такикими словами уже не есть правильно оперировать, потому как нет собственного и само страдание другого качества.
   ВО время практики, т.е.постижении  состояний  правильного истинного человеческого функционирования ,мы сострадаем, пробуем чтобы пробить эту СТЕНИЩУ разделяющую нас от мира.
 Кстати  слово страдание  однокоренное со словом страда - пора тяжелого труда. И слово МИр вмещает в себя понятие мир - покой.

----------


## Борис

//Борис , я бы сказала так - критерием не является//

Я имел в виду "не является ли это критерием в начале Пути, когда мы еще решаем, нужен нам этот путь или нет".

//Кстати слово страдание однокоренное со словом страда - пора тяжелого труда. //

Правда, поэтому многие сомневаются в адекватности перевода слова "дукха" словом "страдание".

//И слово МИр вмещает в себя понятие мир - покой.//

Так ведь до реформы правописания это были два разных слова в русском языке даже по написанию - "мiръ" и "миръ".

Правда, еще ранее оба они происходили из одного корня.
-----------

Впрочем, я уже ударился в лингвистику. Я просто хотел сказать, что если на своем духовном пути мы достигаем "ясности ума", но при этом нет сострадания, и мы режем ближних направо и налево не для защиты своих родных или своей страны (пусть даже и хайку при этом сочиняя), а исполняя некий абстрактный (или абстрактизированный) "долг ", мол, "путь у нас такой" - возможно, это какая-то не такая ясность...

----------


## woltang

надеюсь вы поняли,что я хотела сказать вам тоже  :Smilie: 
   Ясность ума  без сострадания не возможна. А истинное сострадание это и есть полная ясность ума. Всех благ!

----------


## Банзай

надеюсь вы поняли,что я хотела сказать вам тоже 
Ясность ума без сострадания не возможна. А истинное сострадание это и есть полная ясность ума. Всех благ!
----------------------------------------------------------
Именно.
Разделять одно и другое нелепо.

Партия и Ленин другими словами -)

----------


## Борис

//надеюсь вы поняли,что я хотела сказать вам тоже //

Конечно!

//Всех благ!//

Спасибо! И Вас с Новым Годом!  :Smilie:

----------


## Газонокосильщик

Пусть каждое живое существо будет счастливо!

----------


## Demen

[QUOTE]_Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
[B]Демен, кому Вы это всё говорите? Вы воин, мудрец? Можете этому следовать?


Кому все говорю? В первую очередь сам себе. А читая посты Уважаемых Форуматоров, я выбираю рациональное зерно...И успешно применяю их мысли и предложения в своей Практике, учитывая их замечания!

Волна, обогнувшая мыс
принесла свежесть Солнца
как Богиня, шепнувшая
слова о Любви....

И С ПРОШЕДШИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!

Я УВАЖАЮ ВСЕХ ВАС!!!!

----------


## OOO

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Demen_ 
> *Как доказать превосходство в споре? Может и не стоит....
> 
> Встреча Мусаси (неподражаемо владевшего сразу двумя короткими мечами, создателя школы Эммен, техники Нитэн-ити-рю) с Ячю Дзюбэн вошла в аналы самурайской Истории. Встретившись по дороге, они вошли в корчму у горы Камито. Оба без слов узнали друг в друге мастеров, ни разу никому не проигравших. Собравшись в комок готовности, они прошли в зал корчмы. Зловещее молчание этих двоих, их манеры распугали присутствующих. Не растерялся лишь разбитной хозяин корчмы. Он предложил обоим чаю и партию в Го. Как только у Мастеров Меча оказались заняты руки и они склонились над доской, начался молчаливый поединок. Он длился три часа и закончился ничем. Оба проявили равное количество изобретательности в натиске и предусмотрительность в обороне. В конце концов они молча встали и шагнули в ткмноту, за порог. Они разошлись в разные стороны и никогда больше не встречались, но каждый нес уважение к благородству и уму другого.*



Вы несколько исказили эту историю.Вот её точный смысловой перевод

Однажды Миямото Мусаси странствовал по дорогам Японии.Завидев в отдаление фигуру самурая среднего роста и крепкого телосложения, по осанке сразу же определил крупного мастера бу-дзюцу.Подойдя ближе и оценя "духовную наполненость" (кокю) неизвестного самурая, Мусаси решил про себя,что это не кто иной, как знаменитый мастер меча Ягю Дзюбей - глава школы Ягю сингакэ-рю.Путники поравнялись и молча разошлись,обменявшись взглядами.Пройдя ещё несколько шагов, оба одновременно оглянулись, и неизвестный спросил: "Простите ,уважаемый не вы ли будете Миямото Мусаси?" "Да,- ответил Мусаси,-а вы, конечно, Ягю Дзюбей?"Обменявшись краткими приветствиями,они направились в придорожную корчму и заказали по чашке чая.Пили не торопясь,время от времени поглядывая друг на друга.Потом попросили принести им облавные шашки(го) и начали играть.Стиль игры у каждого был свой,но решающего перевеса ни один из партнёров не мог добится.Молча они признали ничью,встали раскланялись и разошлись.Обоим не понадобилось ни единого слова,ни единого жеста для того, чтобы убедится в равенстве сил,полном ментальном паритете.
Этот хрестоматийный случай свидетельствует о том,что у таких мастеров экстра-класса не было нужды в поединке ,чтобы выявить первенство.
Как это ни парадоксально но еслибы в мире жили люди такого уровня развития то насилия не существовало бы как таковое и все спорные вопросы решались бы за чашкой чая.

----------


## Demen

...Если спросят тебя, где душа острова Ямато - 
То цветок вишни на склонах гор, 
Изливающий свой аромат на заре....


...Если спросят меня, где душа Самурая,
я отвечу - это блеск изумрудов
отраженных в теплой стали
Клинка созерцания....

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от woltang_ 
> *Ersh, спасибо!!!
>  Так же  прошу всех кто может , помолиться, практиковать для всех погибших  от волны в Азии.   спасибо.*


Уважаемый woltang!!!

Огромное спасибо, что Вы напомнили нам о погибших.
Сострадание и Самурай - неотделимые прнятия!

Пожелаем погибшим скорейшего возвращения в наш Мир в новом, лучшем обличии.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Demen_ 
> *Сострадание и Самурай - неотделимые прнятия!*


 Добавьте к этому чувство юмора   :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

Рассказывают, что дедушка Ленин тоже был самураем.
Как-то в разгар революции, году так в 1918, он издал указ «Никакой пощады врагам Революции, только сострадание!»
Но тов. Сталин был буддистом, он знал, что самураю-революционеру чуждо сострадание, поэтому в окончательной редакции осталась только первая строчка. Но, несмотря на это, нельзя обвинять дедушку Ленина в отсутствии сострадания. Более того, дедушка Ленин и сострадание неразделимы!

А ещё дедушка Ленин был очень весёлым самураем. Но это – уже другая история.

----------


## OOO

В истории Япони не было случая чтоб самураи поднимали меч против Императора,даже в эпоху сёгунов.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Доброго времени, Demen!
С трудом, но таки прочел эту огромную тему.


> читая посты Уважаемых Форуматоров, я выбираю рациональное зерно...И успешно применяю их мысли и предложения в своей Практике, учитывая их замечания!


Тут возникает вопрос: а зачем Вы со своей практикой пришли на буддийский форум? Зачем приводите тут какие-то непонятные тексты, выдавая их за Учени и приписывая их уважаемым буддийским учителям? Зачем тут восторгаетесь от смерти и романтично мечтаете об орудиях убийства?

Может быть, это все и нечего еще, хотя и офтопик полный именно на буддийском форуме, но это еще ладно. Намного неприятней будет, если на Ставрополье благодяря Вашей напряженной практике и нашим рациональным зернам появится группа дзэн-самураев под Вашим руководством, например, которые, разумеется  :Frown: , будут позиционировать себя как буддисты и таки понесут этот "Дзэн" в массы.

----------


## Demen

Уважаемый Chong_Kwan!
Я пришел на этот форум учиться. И научился многому. Я пришел на этот форум, так как здесь я встретил то, чего мне нехватает - это Уважение к собеседнику!!! Мне очень интересно общаться с Единочаятелями и в том числе, и с Вами.
Да, может я и, выражаясь Христианским термином, и заблудшая овца в Путях поиска Будды. Но я искренне верю и стараюсь очиститься от заблюждений именно через общение с  уважаемыми Форуматорами.  
Уважаемый Chong_Kwan, огромное спасибо Вам за Урок.
Я постараюсь взять от него все рациональное.

Мы обменялись мнениями - что может быть прекраснее.....

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *
> Но тов. Сталин был буддистом, он знал, что самураю-революционеру чуждо сострадание, поэтому в окончательной редакции осталась только первая строчка. Но, несмотря на это, нельзя обвинять дедушку Ленина в отсутствии сострадания. Более того, дедушка Ленин и сострадание неразделимы!
> 
> А ещё дедушка Ленин был очень весёлым самураем. Но это – уже другая история.*


Уважаемый Шаман, Вы упомянули Сталина. От одного старого человека я слыхал, что после смерти Иосифа в его кабинете нашли желтую тогу....Так ли это???

Приношу извинения, если мой вопрос дурацкий....

----------


## Spirit

2Шаману

А ещё были буддёновцы...

----------


## Demen

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Chong_Kwan_ 
> *Доброго времени, Demen!
> С трудом, но таки прочел эту огромную тему....Намного неприятней будет, если на Ставрополье благодяря Вашей напряженной практике и нашим рациональным зернам появится группа дзэн-самураев под Вашим руководством, например, которые, разумеется , будут позиционировать себя как буддисты и таки понесут этот "Дзэн" в массы.*


Зачем собирать группу, вести ее куда то. Разве, простите за вульгарный термин", "самурайство" - это партия или союз....Клан - это да...

Самурай обречен на одиночество.....

Склон горы белоснежен
от снега Печали.
Только один цветок Мечты
пробился сквозь лед....

----------


## OOO

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Chong_Kwan_ 
> *Доброго времени, Demen!
> С трудом, но таки прочел эту огромную тему.Тут возникает вопрос: а зачем Вы со своей практикой пришли на буддийский форум? Зачем приводите тут какие-то непонятные тексты, выдавая их за Учени и приписывая их уважаемым буддийским учителям? Зачем тут восторгаетесь от смерти и романтично мечтаете об орудиях убийства?
> 
> Может быть, это все и нечего еще, хотя и офтопик полный именно на буддийском форуме, но это еще ладно. Намного неприятней будет, если на Ставрополье благодяря Вашей напряженной практике и нашим рациональным зернам появится группа дзэн-самураев под Вашим руководством, например, которые, разумеется , будут позиционировать себя как буддисты и таки понесут этот "Дзэн" в массы.*



1.Практика воинских искуств это квинтэсенция буддизма! Если вы этого не понимаете значит вы ничего не понимаете в буддизме!
2.На Ставрополье уже давно действуют "масульманские самураи" и несут своё "взрывное" учение в массы (простите за мрачный каламбур). И гумманисты и человеколюбы их не остановят.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Spirit_ 
> *2Шаману
> 
> А ещё были буддёновцы...*


Почему же "были"???  :Stick Out Tongue: 

2 ООО: во-во, осталось только создать объединённое буддийско-мусульманское самурайское братство, и отправить всех в Нирвану.  :Cool:  Первым самолётом.

----------


## OOO

А вас это пугает?)

----------


## Demen

Один Самурай сказал: 

........В пятнадцать лет я обратил свои помыслы к учебе......... 

........В тридцать я обрел самостоятельность......... 

........В тридцать пять - я окончил Опыт и встал на Путь......... 

....... В сорок лет я освободился от сомнений............... 

.......В пятьдесят лет я познаю волю неба.......... 

.......В шестьдесят лет я научусь отличать правду от неправды........ 

.......И только в семьдесят лет я стану следовать желаниям моего сердца ибо я обрету его.........

----------


## Вао

> Один Самурай сказал: 
> 
> ........В пятнадцать лет я обратил свои помыслы к учебе......... 
> 
> ........В тридцать я обрел самостоятельность......... 
> 
> ........В тридцать пять - я окончил Опыт и встал на Путь......... 
> 
> ....... В сорок лет я освободился от сомнений............... 
> ...


А зачем ждать до семидесяти лет? Неужели нельзя начать следовать своему сердцу с лет 20-30?

----------


## Demen

> А зачем ждать до семидесяти лет? Неужели нельзя начать следовать своему сердцу с лет 20-30?


Наверно, мудрость приходит со старостью....Лишь бы старость не пришла одна.....

----------


## Вао

> Наверно, мудрость приходит со старостью....Лишь бы старость не пришла одна.....


Да нет это маразм приходит со старостью, а мудрость наоборот куда девается.  :Frown:

----------


## Ли Сау

Нет старости, нет смерти, а также нет избавления от них  :Wink:

----------


## Chikara

вдох, выдох, вдох, выдох, вдох, выдох, вдох, выдох, опять самураи, вдох, выдох, вдох, выдох, вдох, выдох.............

----------


## Demen

> Нет старости, нет смерти, а также нет избавления от них


Мудро сказано....Надо обсудить.......

----------


## Ли Сау

> Мудро сказано....Надо обсудить.......



Сутра Сердца.
там же "...нет мудрости, нет достигнутого и нет недостигнутого..." 

А  лучше "осознать"   :Smilie:

----------


## Demen

Принципы Почтения у Самурая 

Путь верности и сыновнего долга присущ не только благородным людям. Крестьяне, ремесленники и торговцы тоже придерживаются его. Но среди последних чаще встречаются бесцеремонные поступки, когда ребенок или слуга, сидя со своим родителем или хозяином, может скрестить ноги и держать руки где попало, но все это не имеет значения. Быть искренними в своих сыновних чувствах и действительно преданными хозяину или родителям — вот все, что требуется от трех сословий. Но что касается Бусидо, как бы в сердце своем ни был предан и почтителен человек, если он не соблюдает правильного этикета и лишен манер, которые выражают уважение к господину или родителю, его нельзя считать живущим в соответствии с ним. Любое подобное пренебрежение по отношению не только к 
господину, но и к родителям не может считаться приличным для тех, кто хочет стать самураем. И даже наедине с собой не должно быть никакого расслабления, ничто не должно затмевать верности и сыновнего долга воина. Когда бы он ни ложился спать, ноги его ни на мгновение не должны быть обращены в сторону его господина. Где бы он ни устанавливал соломенную мишень для упражнения в стрельбе из лука, стрелы никогда не должны лететь в сторону его господина. Когда он кладет на землю копье или алебарду, острие их также не должно быть направлено в сторону господина. А если он услышит разговор о своем господине или же сам что-либо говорит о нем, он должен немедленно вскочить, если он лежит, и выпрямиться, если он сидит, ибо в этом состоит Великий Путь самурая. 
Нельзя указывать копьем в сторону господина, говорить о нем, развалясь на циновках, нельзя бросать письмо родителей, а также рвать его или использовать его для чистки свирели или ночника, — все это будет говорить об отсутствии уважения. Такие люди имеют склонность при встрече с малознакомыми людьми плохо говорить о делах своего господина и без всяких колебаний станут обсуждать своих родителей и старших братьев, порочить и поносить их. Несомненно, что когда-нибудь они будут наказаны своим господином, или попадут в беду, в любом случае их конец не будет достойным воина; но даже если они останутся живы, это будет бесполезное существование....... 

А я вот иногда пренебрегаю, к сожалению, этими правилами.

----------


## Ersh

Пожалуй закрою к вечеру этот толкиенизм.

----------


## Вао

> Принципы Почтения у Самурая 
> 
> .....................
> 
> А я вот иногда пренебрегаю, к сожалению, этими правилами.


Благодарите своих богов, что вас не слышат истинные самураи. В противном случае они вас тут же изрубили бы на куски. 
А мне интересно:
Какому господину вы верно служите? Какому клану принадлежите? Как возможно следовать в современном мире средневековым Японским правилам этикета? И какое отношение к Буддизму имеет соблюдение или не соблюдение этого средневекового этикета?

----------


## Demen

> Пожалуй закрою к вечеру этот толкиенизм.


Уважаемый Вао-Цзы.....Боюсь (см.вверху) Вам отвечать......

----------


## Demen

> Пожалуй закрою к вечеру этот толкиенизм.


Отомо Якамоти "Песня, выражающая печаль о непрочности этого мира" 


С той поры, как в мире есть 
Небо и земля, 
Говорят, передают 
С давних пор из века в век, 
Что невечен этот мир, 
Бренный и пустой. 
И когда подымешь взор 
И оглянешь даль небес, 
Видишь, как меняет лик 
Даже светлая луна. 
И деревья среди гор 
Распростертых неверны: 
В день весны 
Цветут на них ароматные цветы, 
А лишь осень настает, 
Ляжет белая роса... 
И летит уже с ветвей 
В грозном вихре 
Алый лист... 
Так и люди на земле - 
Краток их печальный век: 
Ярко-алый, свежий цвет 
Потеряет быстро блеск. 
Ягод тутовых черней 
Черный волос сменит цвет. 
И улыбка поутру 
Вечером уже не та... 
Как летящий ветерок, 
Что незрим для глаз людских, 
Как текущая вода, 
Что нельзя остановить, 
Все невечно на земле... 
Все меняется вокруг...

Будет грустно, если тема закроется.......

----------


## Вао

*На границе тучи ходят хмуро*  


На границе тучи ходят хмуро,
Край суровый тишиной объят.
У высоких берегов Амура
Часовые Родины стоят. 
Там врагу заслон поставлен прочный,
Там стоит, отважен и силен,
У границ земли дальневосточной
Броневой ударный батальон. 

Там живут — и песня в том порука
Нерушимой, крепкою семьей
Три танкиста — три веселых друга
Экипаж машины боевой. 

На траву легла роса густая,
Полегли туманы, широки.
В эту ночь решили самураи
Перейти границу у реки. 

Но разведка доложила точно:
И пошел, командою взметен,
По родной земле дальневосточной
Броневой ударный батальон. 

Мчались танки, ветер подымая,
Наступала грозная броня.
И летели наземь самураи,
Под напором стали и огня.  

И добили — песня в том порука -
Всех врагов в атаке огневой
Три танкиста — три веселых друга
Экипаж машины боевой!

----------


## Ersh

Интересно, что мы вот все рвемся в самураи, рыцари... Дворян какое-то неимоверное количество...
А почему в ассенизаторы никто не хочет? По-моему работа ассенизатора гораздо более почетна, чем бошки рубить в обеспечение корыстных интересов военно-феодальной клики. И простой золотарь, жрущий свою честную вотку, гораздо честнее, чем убийца, подводящий под свою "работу" идеологическую базу... Бошки порубит, попишет стишки...

----------


## Вао

> Интересно, что мы вот все рвемся в самураи, рыцари... Дворян какое-то неимоверное количество...
> А почему в ассенизаторы никто не хочет? По-моему работа ассенизатора гораздо более почетна....


Видимо мы насмотрелись на опыт наших родителей. Они десятилетиями вкалывали у станков, ни чего в жизни больше не видели. А когда состарились их просто выкинули, как не нужную вещь и никому их труд не нужен. О них  просто забыли.  Зато мы помним подвиги Александра Македонского, Наполеона, маршала Жукова, Чингис Хана и тд.

----------


## Demen

> Интересно, что мы вот все рвемся в самураи, рыцари... Дворян какое-то неимоверное количество...
> ... Бошки порубит, попишет стишки...


Зов Крови не обманешь, Уважаемый Ersh. Да и умереть хочется не как ассинизатор.....

----------


## Вао

Вообще полезность той или иной профессии зависит от эпохи и обстоятельств.  Например, в 40-е года 20 века в СССР  воины были полезней других профессий. А в России начала 21 века самые престижные профессии это служба спасения и МЧС. Это вызвано тем, что нашу цивилизацию захлестнули природные и техногенные катастрофы. В будущем, когда загрязнение окружающей среды достигнет невиданного уровня. Вот тогда ассенизатор и станет самой престижной профессией.

----------


## Ersh

Запах крови так же чист как и запах ассенизационного обоза.
Зов крови... откель у гайдзина японская грусть?
Я выше писал, что понятное дело, когда самурай делает свою работу, реальную, рискуя при этом головой. Тогда весь этот антураж может и имеет смысл. Чисто прикладной. Чтобы работа в тягость не была.
А когда современный человек рядится в кимоно и пишет хайку - ну чтож, этнографический перекос. Но без службы сюзерену, готовности убивать и каждодневной возможности потерять жизнь, все это как педальный мерседес - понтов много, а толку чуть.
Представляю себе персонажа, решающего - уместно ему тыкать копьем в сторону своего завкафедрой или бусидо не позволяет :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Вобщем, я бы тоже похулиганил доведись мне попасть на чемпионат мира в англискую компашку, но что бы тау уж ретиво ..
Ерш, кстати, на заре туманной трудовой юности, у меня был реальный шанс попасть в золотари. Папа тогда организовал чистку шамбо и не попади уже тогда в шлифовщики, я бы за нефиг делать пошел бы в яму гроши добывать.
На тот момент просчитали, что по деньгам одинаково, что паркет абразивом облизывать, что лопатой греметь.
Ведь это только кажется, что работа говенная, там, внизу, нет людей, стремящихся тебя подсидеть, подставить, обобрать. 
Говно честнее, так-то.
И работу принимают куда как проще, это по палисандру или тику клево ходить да умничать с фонариком или лупой, в яму-то мало кто захочет полезть - проверить.
Разве что бооольшущий гавнюк! -)))))

Вообще же иногда приходит в голову, что чем проще работа, тем лучше и сподручнее на ней концентрироваться, тем меньше тени на плетени, а брат Ерш? -)

----------


## Demen

> Запах крови так же чист как и запах ассенизационного обоза.
> Зов крови... откель у гайдзина японская грусть?
> Представляю себе персонажа, решающего - уместно ему тыкать копьем в сторону своего завкафедрой или бусидо не позволяет


Насчет тыканья копьем в сторону завкафедрой - это Вы, Уважаемый Ersh, в самую точку....Хе-хе....  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Благодарите своих богов, что вас не слышат истинные самураи. В противном случае они вас тут же изрубили бы на куски.


Если б захотели руки замарать, дали бы пощечинку, большего не стоит.  :Cool:  

Да, Ерш, все правильно. Самое интересное, что среди блатных и военных можно встретить "самураев без "самурайства", они вполне реальны.  :Smilie:  

А насчет чистоты запаха крови и запаха ассенизационного обоза ничего не скажу, известно лишь, что хайкой их не испортить.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Всем спасибо за внимание. Демену отдельный респект за чувство юмора в пиковой ситуации.  :Wink:  Тред закрыт.

----------

